# Für euch Raucher   ;-)



## Hänschen (23. März 2015)

*Für euch Raucher   *

Mit starkem Willen alleine wirst du nie ein dauerhafter Nichtraucher, das ist mir damals als ich aufhören musste (!) klargeworden.
 Ich habe mir in der ersten Abstinenzwoche aber alle Anti-Rauchen-Argumente immer wieder geistig vorgetragen - und es gibt genug 
Argumente gegen das Rauchen ... und so ziemlich keins dafür ! 

Übrigens: die ersten 3 Tage habe ich geheult vor lauter Depressionen, die erste Woche danach kämpfte ich ein paarmal mit blankem Irrsinn nebst kurzem "wünschte ich wär tot"- Gefühl. 
Nach dem dritten Monat hörte das Frösteln auf und ich war wieder ein normaler Mensch geworden, bis auf den Geruchssinn, der kam erst Jahre später 
und nun nach etwa 4 Jahren ist er immer noch nicht auf 100%.

 Wenn du Argumente brauchst: Nikotin ist ein Pflanzengift gegen Läuse etc. 
und wird in Fässern als Gift transportiert zur Entlausung von Hühnerbatterien in Zuchtanlagen, es wirkt im Menschen Krebsfördernd. 
Rauchen macht Menschen zu Adern-Kranken und es kommen schlimme Operationen/Amputationen auf einen zu später mit vielen und 
langen Krankenhaus/Reha Aufenthalten die die ganze Familie belasten. Raucher schmecken und riechen nur noch schlecht, empfinden 
nur noch extreme Gedanken/Gefühle in ihrem Dauerrausch - normale kleine Gefühle können kaum noch durchlebt werden ... schlecht für 
das soziale Umfeld, Kinder etc. Ein ständiger hoher Dopaminspiegel/Glücksgefühl (durch das ständige Rauchen) ist extrem unnatürlich 
für den menschlichen Körper und so nicht vorgesehen, das ist ein totaler Unsinn und schadet auf jeden Fall anstatt zu nutzen. 
Zigaretten wirken als Schmerz-Hemmer (unter anderem wohl durch die Gift/Schadstoff Aufnahme die den Körper schockt), 
ich habe das selber erlebt als ich nach der Rauchentwöhnung meine Matratze wechseln musste weil ich auf einmal die schlimmen 
Torso-Schmerzen bemerkt habe - die habe ich als Raucher nicht gespürt ! ......... Die Argument Liste geht noch weiter aber mir fällt jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts mehr ein.


----------



## S754 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Einmal Raucher *immer* Raucher. Kenne Leute, die nach 20 Jahren einfach aus heiterem Himmel wieder angefangen haben. 

Drum: Lasst es sein Kinder, es ist gar nichts daran "cool"! 
Nach 10 Jahren Rauchen kann man sich einen guten Neuwagen leisten


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe einfach von heute auf morgen aufgehört. Das ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre her, monatliche Ersparnis: ~160€. Knapp 2000€ jedes Jahr an Ersparnis, das ist nicht schlecht


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Warum sollte man überhaubt erst anfangen?  Ich hab auch mal an ner Kippe gezogen und das schmeckt so dermaßen schrecklich, ich frage mich wie man das freiwillig machen kann. Der Geschmack ist in etwa so wiederlich wie Benzin oder Diesel im Mund zu haben. Außerdem bin ich nicht reich und kann es mir gar nicht leisten.


----------



## Stueppi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe auch "von heut auf morgen" aufgehört. Diese ganzen Argumente ziehen bei einem Raucher nicht! Man braucht nur ein einziges Argument, meines war ganz simpel -Ich habe keine Lust mehr!- und ich habe es mit reiner Willenskraft, und ein paar Kaugummis geschafft auf zu hören. Wenn man nicht wirklich aufhören will schafft mans auch nicht. Es gibt wollen und es gibt Zwang und wenn das wollen zum zwang wird will man halt auch nicht mehr.

Ich könnte auch immer wieder laut Kotzen wenn jemand sagt "Ich rauche schon 20 Jahre lang, ich kann nicht mehr aufhören." klingt für mich immer genau wie "Ich wiege 130Kg, ich kann garkein Sport machen".
Wenns dir so schwer fällt fang halt das Dampfen an. Macht meine Mutter und Ihr Freund auch und es funktioniert. Du hast wie beim Rauchen was in der Hand was dich beschäftigt (die Gewohnheit) und kannst ganz nach belieben die Nikotindosis verringern bis du keins mehr rein machst.


Oder ist das hier etwa so ein "Ich hab mit Rauchen aufgehört und muss es jetzt der Welt erzählen" Thread?


----------



## Kinguin (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauche nicht und habe darin nie den Sinn gesehen, man zahlt Geld dafür, dass man seiner Lunge schadet.
Bin aber auch froh, damit nie angefangen zu haben, ich kenne genug Leute, die damit immer aufhören wollten, es aber nie komplett geschafft haben.
Unmöglich ist es aber nicht Willensstärke ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## Hänschen (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

@S754 : Es stimmt, ich spielte auch vor kurzem mit dem Gedanken wieder anzufangen da ich eine Stimmungsaufhellung gebrauchen könnte.

Leider stehen dem die ganzen gesammelten Argumente entgegen - vor allem die massakrierten Schleimhäute vom Mund bis zur Lunge und der verpestete Magen und dass man sein Essen kaum noch riecht und schmeckt.


Wirklich eine Sauerei dass das Zigaretten Rauchen so mies ist ...


----------



## Aerni (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

andere versaufen 160€ oder mehr im monat, is das jetzt besser? randalieren und prügeln unschuldige kurz und klein. ich rauche, und will auch garnicht aufhören, dafür trink ich keinen tropfen alkohol, treibe 4mal die woche sport, und bin zufrieden. ich bin auch abhängig, das weiss ich, und jeder raucher der das leugnet lügt. aber gibt auch leute die gerne rauchen, auch wenn sie wissen das es schädlich ist.

soll ich jetzt nen threat aufmachen "für euch alkis" und alle scheiss erfahrunge aufzählen was ich schon erlebt habe? weiss ja nich was der sinn deines beitrags sein soll.


----------



## merhuett (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Aerni schrieb:


> andere versaufen 160€ oder mehr im monat, is das jetzt besser? randalieren und prügeln unschuldige kurz und klein. ich rauche, und will auch garnicht aufhören, dafür trink ich keinen tropfen alkohol, treibe 4mal die woche sport, und bin zufrieden. ich bin auch abhängig, das weiss ich, und jeder raucher der das leugnet lügt. aber gibt auch leute die gerne rauchen, auch wenn sie wissen das es schädlich ist.
> 
> soll ich jetzt nen threat aufmachen "für euch alkis" und alle scheiss erfahrunge aufzählen was ich schon erlebt habe? weiss ja nich was der sinn deines beitrags sein soll.


Andere Sachen sind also schlimmer bzw. Gleich schlimm deshalb ist meine Sache doch nicht so schlimm. Aha


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Sicher fällt das Aufhören jedem unterschiedlich schwer, auch in Abhängigkeit von der Anzahl der Zigaretten pro Tag. Ab einem bestimmten Umfang gibt es da evtl. auch wirklich körperliche Abhängigkeiten. Ich habe nach über 25 Jahren aufgehört, jedoch auch mehrere Anläufe gebraucht. Hilfmittel habe ich nie versucht und auch beim letzten erfolgreichen Anlauf nicht gebraucht. Für mich war die Verinnerlichung der Erkenntnis, dass das Rauchen irgendwie  nur eine Art Ersatzhandlung war, der entscheidende Punkt. D.h., ich habe beim aufkommenden Rauch-Bedürfnis einfach andere Dinge getan, die mir Freude bereiten (z.B. Musik hören, Lesen etc.). So habe ich dann fast vergessene Hobbys auf viel intesivere Art "wiederentdeckt" und gelernt, die wirklich schönen Seiten des Lebens bewuster wahrzunehmen.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es geht sehr wohl mit einem starken Willen.  Mein Opa rauchte fast sein Leben lang und hat erst mit 67 aufgehört; von heute auf morgen, ohne jemals rückfällig zu werden.

Ich selbst rauchte mit 16 paar Zigarren, aber frisch aus Kuba hatten die auch nen relativ guten Geschmack. Für regelmäßiges Rauchen oder Saufen habe ich aber kein Verständnis. Der Körper zeigt einem doch mit allen Signalen, dass es falsch ist.
Selbst bei milden Zigaretten muss ich bei einem Zug auf Lunge dermaßen husten, dass ich es nie weiter probiert habe, abgesehen davon, dass man bei dieser Tabak-Resteverwertung nicht von Geschmack sprechen kann.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich wills gar nicht aufhören wobei ich nur am Wochenende beim Weggehen rauche.
Ich genieße das wie ein paar Bier. Außerdem ists gemütlich wenn man mal raus vom Club kommt und mal kurzzeitig etwas Ruhe hat.
Ganz ohne wärs natürlich noch gesunder aber ich denke in einem geringen Maß kann man nichts dagegen sagen


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Das Problem ist das Rauchen für viele Leute eine Beschäftigung ist, wie oben erwähnt wenn das einem klar wird ist man auf nen guten Weg. Man verknüpft dazu viele Sachen mit Rauchen, ich freue mich ich rauche, ich trinke Alkohol ich rauche, ich trinke Kaffee und rauche etc. Weniger rauchen ist gut aber so funktionieren Zigaretten nicht. Zigaretten wirken so das man immer mehr raucht. Man muss es auch wollen, wenn man es nicht will schafft man es nicht. Das ganze Verhalten muss sich von Grund auf ändern und das ist schwierig.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wieviel raucht ihr denn?  Mir reicht ein päckchen America Spirit Tabak locker ne Woche (6 Euro, Paper 1,20, Filter 1,70 ca.) sind 10 Euro in der Woche und 40 im Monat.


----------



## TammerID (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich komme mit einer Schachtel ungefähr 1 1/2 Tage aus. Es ist aber tatsächlich die Verknüpfung mit Tätigkeiten die die Sucht ausmacht.
Es ist so im Alltag verwurzelt das es halt auch sehr schwer wird aufzuhören. Momentan möchte ich auch noch nicht aufhören aber das es so wie es jetzt ist nicht dauerhaft bleiben kann, ist mir auch klar.
Wird schon alles


----------



## bschicht86 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Übrigens: die ersten 3 Tage habe ich geheult vor lauter Depressionen, die erste Woche danach kämpfte ich ein paarmal mit blankem Irrsinn nebst kurzem "wünschte ich wär tot"- Gefühl.
> Nach dem dritten Monat hörte das Frösteln auf und ich war wieder ein normaler Mensch geworden, bis auf den Geruchssinn, der kam erst Jahre später
> und nun nach etwa 4 Jahren ist er immer noch nicht auf 100%.



Na gute Nacht, was die Entzugserscheinung alles hervorbringt. Gut, dass ich niemals damit angefangen habe und wenn ich passiv Rauchen muss, gehe ich dem so gut wie möglich aus dem Weg. (Es stinkt erbärmlich)
Kann dadurch absolut nicht verstehen, wie sich einige Menschen dieses "Rauschgift" reinziehen müssen.

"Ein Raucher ist kurz nach der Zigarette so happy, wie ein Nichtraucher den ganzen Tag"


----------



## Beam39 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich kenne einen der laut ihm mit seiner Frau gemeinsam etwa 600€ nur für Zigaretten ausgibt.. Für mich ist das pure Beklopptheit, tut mir leid falls ich da jemandem auf den Schlipps trete.. Aber ich hab einfach null Verständnis fürs Rauchen. Abgesehen von den gesundheitsschadenden Sachen stinken Raucher einfach nur absolut ekelhaft. 

Dieser kalte Rauchgeruch der sich in den Klamotten festsetzt lässt mir jedes mal den Magen hochkommen, vor allem haben die meisten Raucher gar kein Verständnis dafür warum Nichtraucher sich so gestört fühlen von dem Geruch. Sie riechen es selber überhaupt nicht mehr und wollen dann einen für intolerant erklären.

Und mit Gelgenheitstrinken, wo sich Leute am Wochenende mal einen über den Durst trinken, kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Die Leute haben wenigstens was davon und es passiert höchstens paar mal im Monat. Aber dieses Gerauche.. Gehört für mich definitiv zu der größten Krankheit auf dem Planeten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ist das so ein Unterschied ob man Zigaretten raucht, oder zb. Shisha ? Ich rauche nur ab und zu Shisha, manchmal mehrmals die Woche, dann wieder ein paar Monate gar nicht, ich verspüre keinerlei Abhängigkeit. Wenn ich kein Bock mehr drauf habe, höre ich halt auf. Ist auch nicht so das ich dann irgendwelche Entzugserscheinungen habe oder so..


----------



## Kinguin (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist das so ein Unterschied ob man Zigaretten raucht, oder zb. Shisha ? Ich rauche nur ab und zu Shisha, manchmal mehrmals die Woche, dann wieder ein paar Monate gar nicht, ich verspüre keinerlei Abhängigkeit. Wenn ich kein Bock mehr drauf habe, höre ich halt auf. Ist auch nicht so das ich dann irgendwelche Entzugserscheinungen habe oder so..



Vorab Shisha tue ich jetzt auch nicht, aber nein es ist nicht gesünder als eine Zigarette (wobei da habe ich auch schon verschiedenes gehört)
Dennoch scheinen die Leute, davon deutlich weniger abhängig zu werden, kommt aber auch dran was man da raucht.

Grundsätzlich würde ich es eigentlich lassen, aber gegen einen Abend mal spricht auch nix, darf halt nicht ausarten.

PS: ist da bei euch auch so ,dass immer Leute in eurer Gegend zur E Zigarette greifen ?
Die sind ja nicht so schädlich wie normale Zigaretten, je nach Liquid, aber enthalten ja auch oft Nikotin.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ja weiß ich ja das es nicht gesünder ist, aber ehrlich, who cares. Werde schon nicht sofort davon sterben. Rauchen eigentlich so gut wie alle Sorten + selbst hergestellten Tabak, bei dem merkst du aber schon beim Rauchen das anders ist und i wie weniger ******* drin ist. 
Eventuell liegt es am niedrigeren Nikotin Anteil, wenn der Tabak dort öfter gewaschen wird nimmt ja der Nikotin Anteil ab....


----------



## Stueppi (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich ja das es nicht gesünder ist, aber ehrlich, who cares.



Und darum sage ich ja das diese Anti Raucher Argumente mit ungesund bei Rauchern nicht ziehen. Auch als aufhör Argumente für sich selbst bringt das nichts. Man braucht eigene Gründe und man muss auch wollen, von wegen Willenskraft alleine reicht nicht. Willenskraft alleine reicht aus, man muss nur welche haben.


----------



## Amon (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es sind Leute an Lungenkrebs gestorben die in ihrem Leben nie eine Zigarette geraucht haben.


----------



## TammerID (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Amon schrieb:


> Es sind Leute an Lungenkrebs gestorben die in ihrem Leben nie eine Zigarette geraucht haben.



Na logisch, genauso wie es starke Raucher gibt die 90 Jahre alt werden. Fakt ist aber das es krebsfördernd ist.
Aber damit beruhige ich mich auch immer wieder. Vielleicht bin ich ein ganz Besonderer der rauchen kann und trotzdem nicht krank wird


----------



## Veriquitas (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Du stirbst als Raucher eher an anderen Krankheiten als an Lungenkrebs, da gibt es genügend.


----------



## T-Drive (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wer nicht raucht stirbt gesünder 

Rauchen ist eine blöde Angewohnheit die man sich nur mit Willenskraft wieder abgewöhnen kann. Nikotinpflaster oder Kaugummi helfen dabei, weil der Nikotinspiegel im Blut nicht radikal abgesenkt wird.

Nochn Spruch:
Alkohol und Nikotin rafft die halbe Menschheit hin,
doch nach gut geübtem Brauch stirbt die andre Hälfte auch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich finde Raucher gut. Die Zahlen immer schön viel Tabaksteuern und belasten die Rentenkassen nicht so lange


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Von mir aus kann die Schachtel ruhig 10€ kosten. Werden sicherlich nicht weniger Leute rauchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Jedem sein Laster so lange er sich tolerant und rücksichtsvoll verhält. Bei 10 Dublonen rauch ich die Rosshaarmatratze, aber es reicht ja schon das weniger damit anfangen und diejenigen die Rauchen sich einschränken. Ich finde Alk und Drogen schlimmer sowie Sachen die zur Kriminalität führen.
Ich rauche zwar, aber nicht in der Wohnung, Auto und wenn Leute am Tisch sitzen zu essen ( stört mich sogar selbst ). Ich sage ja zu Dicken ja auch nicht das die faul und Gefräßig sind und jemanden mit Schwächen in Rechtschreibung und Mathe bezeichne ich auch nicht als Dummkopf, auch jemand der meint täglich 1 - 2 Bier zu trinken werde ich nicht als Suffkopp bezeichnen. Warum diese Art von Kriege? Jeder Mensch hat irgendeine schlechte Angewohnheit und man muss nicht alles generell verteufeln weil Minderheiten sich schlecht benehmen.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum diese Art von Kriege?



Ich hatte den Thread bisher weniger als "Krieg" verstanden, sondern eher als Meinungsaustausch. Mein Post hatte eigentlich den Sinn, ggf. jemdandem zu helfen, sich das Rauchen abzugewöhnen. In dieser Art habe ich auch viele andere Meinungen verstanden. Die Argumente der Raucher sind genauso verständlich und zu respektieren. Es geht ja auch nicht darum, zwischen richtig oder falsch zu entscheiden. Die Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen und (ggf. mit fremder Hilfe) lernen, sie auch durchzusetzen. Wichtig ist die Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zwischen beiden Seiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Das war jetzt keine Anspielung sondern nur eine normale Frage weil ich schon öfters diese Angifterei erlebt hatte.


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Hatte ich auch so nicht verstanden. Bin halt mehr für  konstruktive Dialoge und wollte nur sagen, dass ich diesen Thread bisher als angenehm sachlich empfinde.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ja, Rauchen ist eine Sache für sich 
Ich bin 14 Jahre jung und hatte an einem Abend schon das Bedürfnis nach ner Kippe. Ich hatte Langezeit viele "falsche" Freunde (und ich habe sie immer noch, ich konnte ihnen allerdings klar machen das ich nichts mit Rauchen zu tun haben will).
An dem Tag an dem ich dieses Bedürfnis hatte habe ich schön geschwitzt und konnte mich auch nicht wirklich konzentrieren. Typisch halt. Seid diesem Abend hatte ich keine Kippe mehr im Mund! Und das wird wohl auch so bleiben!

Ein weiteres Argument wieso ich nicht mehr rauchen werde: Mein Dad hat wegen dem scheiß auch Krebs (Blasenkrebs wenn man es genau nimmt).


----------



## informatrixx (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Bin 24 und dampfe nur E-Zigarette seit Dezember 2013, mehr als ein echter Raucher.
Zigaretten hab ich noch nie geraucht.

Ganz selten rauche ich mal 1 Zigarre, vielleicht maximal in 4 Monaten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ob das wirklich gesünder ist mit den Pseudokippen? Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte mit dem Wissen von Heute dann würden Kippen im Laden vergammeln


----------



## TankCommander (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich denke wenn der Wille da ist, dann klappt es auch mit dem aufhören. 
Leider fehlt mir der Wille! Wobei mir klar ist, das meine Gesundheit, mein Geldbeutel und meine Umwelt bzw. Freundeskreis leidet
darunter. Die Vorstellung nach dem Essen keine zu rauchen ist der blanke Horror für mich. 
Ich hatte bestimmt schon 10 - 12 Versuche gestartet für ein Qualmfreies Leben, die aber nach spätestens 2 Tagen gescheitert sind. 
Des wegen sage ich, der absolute Wille muss vorhanden sein, dann schafft man es von heute auf morgen. 
Wo ist mein Wille? Wahrscheinlich will ich nicht aufhören. Trauig!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Vielleicht mit der nächsten Erhöhung der Tabaksteuer? So langsam ist das Laster kaum noch tragbar, aber was mach ich dann mit dem feinem Destillat?


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



TankCommander schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung nach dem Essen keine zu rauchen ist der blanke Horror für mich.


Will jetzt keine klugen Ratschläge erteilen, nur ein kleiner Tip. Verdränge die Vorstellung übers "Danach" vorher, nimm Dir etwas anderes vor, das Dir Freude bereitet und mach es dann auch. Erstmal kleine Schritte, damit man merkt, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## Kinguin (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich gesünder ist mit den Pseudokippen? Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte mit dem Wissen von Heute dann würden Kippen im Laden vergammeln



E Zigaretten sind tatsächlich je nach Liquid "gesünder",aber gesünder heißt auch nicht gleich gesund.
Ich bin aber froh,dass ich bis heute nicht damit angefangen habe,und ich hoffe,das bleibt auch so.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 Jahre jung und hatte an einem Abend schon das Bedürfnis nach ner Kippe..



Das ist nix gegen dich,aber ich finde es unglaublich in welch jungen Jahre so Menschen anfangen mit ihrer ersten Kippe.



TankCommander schrieb:


> Wo ist mein Wille? Wahrscheinlich will ich nicht aufhören. Trauig!



Der Wille ist wichtig ja,aber man muss sich auch ein Ziel ersetzen.
Ich bin mir sicher,es klappt viel besser ,wenn man sich selbst Gründe nennt und ein Ziel vor Augen hat - das stärkt den Willen.
Und auch wenn es nicht sofort abstellen kann,vielleicht versuchen langsamer davon runter zukommen?
Wenn man wirklich abhängig ist,dann können sowieso nur die allerwenigsten von heute auf morgen das weglassen.
Aber ich glaube es reicht auch schon,wenn man beherrschter zu einer Zigarette greift - also nicht mir in Unmengen konsumiert.


----------



## efdev (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

@Kinguin 
ich bin mittlerweile 19 und wander stätig aber sicher auf die 20 zu und meine erste kippe war glaube auch so um die 14, bei den meisten bleibt es in dem alter bei ein oder zwei zigaretten.
ein paar jahre später so um die 16 werden es dann erstaunlich viele aktive raucher warum  aber 16 schein so der knackpunkt zu sein.


----------



## Kinguin (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> ich bin mittlerweile 19 und wander stätig aber sicher auf die 20 zu und meine erste kippe war glaube auch so um die 14, bei den meisten bleibt es in dem alter bei ein oder zwei zigaretten.
> ein paar jahre später so um die 16 werden es dann erstaunlich viele aktive raucher warum  aber 16 schein so der knackpunkt zu sein.



Bin auch nur 20  Aber ich finde es dennoch komisch,wenn man schon mit 14 die erste Kippe hatte.
Das ist keine Seltenheit vllt und so meinte ich das nicht mit dem unglaublich,sondern eher wie es dazu immer kommt.
Partyrauchen? Vor Freunden angeben? Und woher hat man die eigentlich immer?
Werden die immer im Kiosk/Laden so einfach rausgerückt?Oder lassen die Eltern die einfach rumliegen? (und achten die nicht mal auf sowas?)

Klar es ist kein Verbrechen,jeder wie er will,aber Minderjährige sind oft nicht in der Lage abzuschätzen,was für Auswirkungen das auf einen hat.


----------



## efdev (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

ach das geht ganz einfach auf den perso achtet keiner und das taschengeld reicht auch für ein päcken dann ab ins nächste dorf an den automaten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich bin mir da schon sicher das einige Händler gibt denen es egal ist an wenn die was verkaufen, und auf der anderen Seite wird sicherlich der eine oder andere sich denen erbarmen und die Sargnägel kaufen. Teilweise mag auch das Umfeld / Erziehung da rein spielen


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich hab meine erste mit 13 geraucht...


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich bin seit 24 Jahren Raucher. Hatte mit 15 angefangen. 2010 habe ich es einmal für 6 Wochen geschafft aufzuhören.
Noch habe ich es nicht ganz aufgegeben. Aber meine persönliche Erfahrung zeigt mir (auch wenn cih das von anderen höre) das der Wille der entscheidende Faktor ist. Hatte auch schon Nikotinpflaster, Akkupunktur usw ausprobiert. Wenn man sich nicht mental stark fühlt kann man es vergessen!!!


----------



## Hänschen (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 24 Jahren Raucher. Hatte mit 15 angefangen. 2010 habe ich es einmal für 6 Wochen geschafft aufzuhören.
> Noch habe ich es nicht ganz aufgegeben. Aber meine persönliche Erfahrung zeigt mir (auch wenn cih das von anderen höre) das der Wille der entscheidende Faktor ist. Hatte auch schon Nikotinpflaster, Akkupunktur usw ausprobiert. Wenn man sich nicht mental stark fühlt kann man es vergessen!!!




Eben nicht !
Ein starker Wille reicht nicht aus um rauchfrei zu bleiben das habe ich sofort gesehen als ich aufhörte - es reicht ein schwacher Moment und das wars dann.

Deswegen gibt es diese Liste mit brauchbaren Argumenten gegen das Rauchen.
Ich habe mir die Punkte pausenlos eingeprügelt als ich im Entzug herumgestolpert bin - in meinem Kopf tobte die Schlacht 

Aber jetzt im Nachhinein wäre ich auch verloren gewesen ohne die Liste - ich hätte einfach aus Lust wieder angefangen.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich denke mal dass man schon erst seinen inneren Schweinehund tot schlagen muss. Nur ist meiner schon so alt und zäh, den kriegt man nicht kaputt...


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Man ist sein ganzes Leben suchtgefährdet. Dennoch ist ein starker Wille gerade in der Anfangszeit (wo man Nikotinentzug hat) wichtig. Danach sind es individuelle psychologische Strategien um von den Gedanken wegzukommen, wenn sie mal in bestimmten Situationen auftauchen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe gehört das manche schon mit 10/11 rauchen. Meine erste und letzte Kippe habe ich glaube mit 15  oder so geraucht, da hatte ich aber auch was getrunken ^^ Dementsprechend ist die Erinnerung doch eher wage.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Was für einen das Nikotin, ist des anderen Alkohol etc... Vorteil von Alkohol: Es stinkt nicht so sehr. Nachteil: Viele werden aggressiv oder noch dümmer als sonst.

@amon
Bei mir auf der Grundschule rauchten manche bereits ab der 2. Klasse. War aber die Fraktion, die später mit 14 das erste Kind bekommen haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



> ein päcken dann ab ins nächste dorf an den automaten


Das klappt doch gar nicht mehr da die ja auch alle nachgerüstet sind für die Alterserkennung.
Ab einem gewissen Alter hatte man ja in der Kinderstube mehr zu erleiden und ein Zugriff einfacher wie der Griff in die Keksdose. Vom einräuchern rede ich mal erst gar nicht.


----------



## TankCommander (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



mattinator schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine klugen Ratschläge erteilen,  nur ein kleiner Tip. Verdränge die Vorstellung übers "Danach" vorher,  nimm Dir etwas anderes vor, das Dir Freude bereitet und mach es dann  auch. Erstmal kleine Schritte, damit man merkt, dass es  funktioniert.



Danke für deinen Tipp! Das werde ich mal an testen.   




thunderofhate schrieb:


> @amon
> Bei mir auf der Grundschule rauchten manche bereits ab der 2. Klasse.  War aber die Fraktion, die später mit 14 das erste Kind bekommen haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Kinder bereits in der Grundschule rauchen, stell ich mir echt die Frage "Was läuft schief ?" Soziales Umfeld?




Hänschen schrieb:


> Eben nicht !
> Ein starker Wille reicht nicht aus um rauchfrei zu bleiben das habe ich  sofort gesehen als ich aufhörte - es reicht ein schwacher Moment und das  wars dann.
> 
> Deswegen gibt es diese Liste mit brauchbaren Argumenten gegen das Rauchen.
> ...



Die Idee mit der Liste finde ich einfach spitze! Ich werde mir über Ostern auch eine ausarbeiten....


----------



## efdev (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das klappt doch gar nicht mehr da die ja auch alle nachgerüstet sind für die Alterserkennung.
> Ab einem gewissen Alter hatte man ja in der Kinderstube mehr zu erleiden und ein Zugriff einfacher wie der Griff in die Keksdose. Vom einräuchern rede ich mal erst gar nicht.



deswegen den Personalausweiß der Eltern für einen moment ausleihen sollte bei den meisten kein problem sein mein eigener z.B. liegt auch öfter mal irgendwo herum.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Hier bei uns am Kiosk konnte man bis vor ein paar Monaten auch immer so einkaufen, ohne Ausweis. Unser Dönermann denkt bis heute noch das Zigaretten ab 16 sind...


----------



## S754 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hier bei uns am Kiosk konnte man bis vor ein paar Monaten auch immer so einkaufen, ohne Ausweis. Unser Dönermann denkt bis heute noch das Zigaretten ab 16 sind...



Also hier sind Zigaretten ab 16 und Österreich hat die jüngste Raucherquote in Europa, soweit ich weiß. Allerdings bekommt man Tschicks' am Automat nur wenn man seine Bankomatkarte reinsteckt (Altersüberprüfung). Bringt aber nix, die jungen <15 nehmen dann einfach die Karten von ihren Eltern und kommen so einfach ran^^

Was ich unverständlich finde, dass auch abgelaufene Bankomartkarten funktionieren


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Is ja bei uns in DE auch so. Kippenautomat funzt nur mit Bankkarte oder dem neuen Perso. Und früher gabs die Kippen auch mit 16, wurde aber auf 18 angehoben.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (31. März 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> ich bin mittlerweile 19 und wander stätig aber sicher auf die 20 zu und meine erste kippe war glaube auch so um die 14, bei den meisten bleibt es in dem alter bei ein oder zwei zigaretten.
> ein paar jahre später so um die 16 werden es dann erstaunlich viele aktive raucher warum  aber 16 schein so der knackpunkt zu sein.



Gute Frage, aber das stimmt. Bei mir war auch 16 das Einstiegsalter ^^
Wobei ich mittlerweile lieber in Gesellschaft Shisha rauche, mein Zigarettenkonsum hat in letzter Zeit sogar nachgelassen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (3. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauche seit Juni letzten Jahres nicht mehr, sondern Dampfe nur noch und mir geht es besser, und muss auf meine Gewohnheiten nicht verzichten


----------



## dekay55 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit starkem Willen alleine wirst du nie ein dauerhafter Nichtraucher, das ist mir damals als ich aufhören musste (!) klargeworden.
> Ich habe mir in der ersten Abstinenzwoche aber alle Anti-Rauchen-Argumente immer wieder geistig vorgetragen - und es gibt genug
> Argumente gegen das Rauchen ... und so ziemlich keins dafür !
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe ja das manche sich das rauchen schlecht reden müssen um aufzuhören, aber bitte nicht so übertrieben, auserdem gibts in deiner "Geschichte" ( und für mehr halt ich das nicht ) ein paar fehler. 

Der erste Satz ist schwachsinn, allein der Wille ist. Der Wille versetzt berge, wo kein wille da kein weg.
Den fehler der hier begangen wurde, man will sich von etwas abgewöhnen und faengt dann an sich mit dem Thema zu befassen. 
Es ist Genauso Schwachsinn von etwas einen Entzug zu machen um sich an ein Ersatzstoff zu gewöhnen, Nikotin Pflaster zum Rauchen aufhören ....., genauso dumm wie mit den E Kippen. Entweder man hört auf oder man hört nicht auf, so einfach ist das. Ich sag ja auch nicht ihh Cola ist so viel Zucker drinn, ab heute trink ich nur Fanta. Erzielter Effekt gleich Null. Nen großteil des Entzugs spielt sich lediglich auf Psych ebene ab, und dementsprechend kann man entgegensteuern.  Im übrigen laut einer Studie von 2012 bringen NikotinPflaster oder andere Nikotin Praeperate rein garnix beim abgewöhnen, die Rückfallquote ist exakt die gleiche wie bei Ex Rauchern die ohne aufgehört haben. 

Die 3 Tage Depressionen, nun jeder Mensch ist anders, aber ich halte das für sehr übertrieben, man ist vieleicht depressiv verstimmt aber man hat bestimmt keine Depressionen ( Depressionen ist eine Psysch Störung die kommt nicht einfach so und verschwindet einfach so wieder schon garnicht nach 3 Tagen. )
Der Entzug auf rein Geistlicher ebene kann man wirklich recht einfach überwinden, einfach ablenkung, sich gutes tun., sein Belohnungszentrum verarschen ( hier unterscheidet sich Nikotin nicht von Kokain und Heroin was das Belohnungszentrum angeht ) 
Nicht umsonst funktionieren diese Motivations Trainings wo man innerhalb von stunden Nichtraucher wird ( was aber auch nur bei Menschen geht die starken willen und Selbstmotivation haben ) 
Der Körperliche Entzug ....  3 Wochen maximal 30 Tage, danach sind keinerlei Körperliche Entzüge mehr möglich da die Nikotin Rezeptoren ( ja richtig gelesen der Mensch hat extra Rezeptoren für Nikotin ) in dieser Zeit wieder auf das Normal Niveau eingestellt haben ( 30 Tage bei nem sehr starken raucher )
 3 Monate sind absolut unglaubwürdig, Ist im übrigen genau umgedreht, die Psych Abhaengigkeit kann sehr viel laenger als der Körperliche Entzug gehen. 

So und nun mal ans eingemachte, Nikotin oh das Böse Böse Teuflische Nikotin. Ich hoffe du hast gleichzeitig augehört Auberginen, Tomaten und Kartoffeln zu Essen, denn diese Lebensmittel enthalten Nikotin von Natur aus ( wie viele andere Nachtschattengewaechse auch ) 
Nikotin ist auch kein Pflanzengift ( gott was ein schmarn .... ) Reines Nikotin wurde früher als PflanzenSCHUTZmittel angewendet da es eine stark PESTIZIDE wirkung hatt. Ich glaube aber du meintest eher das Nikotin ein Alkaloid ist. Auserdem die Dosis macht das Gift. Lithium z.b Wird auch in "Gift" Faessern Transportiert, es ist Giftig, es Explodiert, es ist Aetzend und Trotzdem enthaelt der Menschliche Körper Lithium, und noch besser es wird als Medikament eingesetzt bei Psych Störungen. Apropo Medizin, Nikotin zeigt laut mehrere unabhaengiger Studien das Nikotin eine leicht haemmende Wirkung gegenüber Alzheimer hat, und Nikotin kann bei der Behandlung im frühen Stadium hilfreich sein. 
Ahja Nikotin ist NICHT Karzinogen, es löst also KEIN Krebs aus, allerdings hat Nikotin ein paar Wirkungen im Körper die Krebs begünstigen können bzw die dem Krebs zu gute kommen, aber es löst selbst kein Krebs aus ! 
Was Krebs auslöst in Kippen sind die ganzen verdammten zusatzstoffe, z.b Nitrosamin, Zucker ..... JA Zucker ist Krebserregend wird er zumindest beim Verbrennen.  Ums mal Kurz zu machen, die ganzen Zusatzstoffe in ner Kippe sind weitaus Giftiger für den Körper beim Rauchen als das Nikotin .....
Rauchen macht Menschen zum Aderkranken, ok stimmt, mein Stiefopa hatte Raucherbeine die Amputiert werden musste, ich sage euch kein schöner Anblick wirklich nicht. 
Rauchen zerstört den Geschmacksinn. JAIN. Es beinflusst nur die Rezeptoren für "Bitter" und auch das ist nicht auf das Nikotin zurückzuführen es sind die Zusatzstoffe, mal ein komisches Beispiel, ein Raucher der 20 Malboro am Tag raucht, schmeckt weniger als ein Raucher der 20 Ernte23 raucht. 
Warum weil in Ernte23 so gut wie keine Zusatzstoffe drinne sind, der gefaehrlichste ist Zucker, ist also kein Stoff drinne der die Geschmackszellen vernichtet.

Der Geruchsinn kam erst jahre Spaeter ? Du solltest zum arzt das liegt nicht am Rauchen, ja der Geruchsinn wird beinflusst aber NUR wenn auch Qualm in der Luft ist, die Riechzellen funktionieren innerhalb kürzester zeit wieder sobald man nicht mehr dem Qualm ausgesetzt ist, es ist also nur absolut Kurzfrisstig 

Extreme Gedanken und Gefühle im Dauerrausch ? Sag mal was für Droge nimmst du den bitte, ja es beinflusst div Hormone, aber Rauschzustand ? Definitiv NEIN. Extreme Gedanken und Gefühle von Kippen ? NEIN. Wenn das alles so hart waere wie du das beschreibst, wie konnte nur Helmut Schmidt 8 Jahre lang Bundeskanzler sein, und wie zum Henker schaft er es mit 96 noch zu Leben obwohl er extrem starker Raucher ist, so stark das er überall rauchen muss ( ist auch der einzige Bundesbürger der Sonderrechte hat was Raucherzonen angeht, so durfte er im TV Studios oder bei Reportagen rauchen weil es ohne nicht geht.

Klar nen geistlich schwacher Mensch mag den dingen unterliegen die hier geschildert werde, aber dieser Mensch würde auch an nem Snickers zu grunde gehen .... 

Das mit dem Dopaminspiegel is auch so ne sache, man kann dem entgegenwirken ( siehe Fuktionsweise Belohnungszentrum bzw. das Mesolimbische System. 
Nikotin, Kokain, Heroin aktivieren das Belohnungszentrum bei der einnahme, was zu einer Dopamin auschüttung führt. Natürlich erhöht sich der Spiegel was nicht von vorteil ist aber wenn du wüstest was auser Nikotin und co das beinflusst. Es mag Komisch klingen, Der Kauf einer Tafel Schokolade und der verzehr dieser Tafel löst im Hirn exakt das gleiche aus wie Nikotin oder Heroin. Oder Einkaufen gehen, auf Schnaeppchen achten bzw schnaeppchen machen. Der Effekt ist der gleiche ( so kann man sich z.b auch prima im Entzug "ablenken" ) Anders gesehen ist z.b Schokolade oder Einkaufen in der Hinsicht genauso gefaehrlich wie ne Kippe, nur raucht man öfter als man Schoki frisst oder Einkaufen geht. Stichwort die Dosis macht das Gift. 

Zigaretten wirken als Schmerzhemmer ? Bedingt sehr bedingt, was du beschreibst is humbug das müsste ja ein extrem starkes Analgetika sein wenn es Torso Schmerzen komplett unterdrückt, gott warum sind soviel Schmerzpatienten nur Morphium Süchtig statt einfach nur Nikotin süchtig.....
Bsp. Rheumapatienten die Rauchen haben nachgewissen staerkere Schmerzen als jene die nicht Rauchen, also von einer Analgetischen wirkung ist hier rein garnix zu sehen. Warum das für sorgt das man Schmerzen nicht so Wahrnimmt ( wobei das humbug ist selbst als ich ne Schachtel am Tag geraucht habe waren meine Schmerzen sehr praesent, kein unterschied zu jetzt ) Ich könnts auch erklaeren aber dazu fehlt mir grade die zeit und ich hab schon weit genug ausgeholt. 

Das alles soll nicht zu verharmlosung dienen, sondern nur zur Richtigstellung, ie grundidee mit abschrecken ist gut. Aber man sollte bei der Wahrheit bleiben.

Achja und E Kippen Gesünder, ihr wisst das der Hauptbestandteil von Liquid Glycerin, Prophylenglykol, und nun geht mal zum Auto und schaut was die bestandteile vom Kühlerfrostschutz sind  Oder holt auch mal Flüssigkeit für ne Disko Nebelmaschine, ist das gleiche der Dampf ist eigentlich purer Kühlerfrostschutz wenn man nich ganz so genau nimmt und nichts anderes. Kannst also auch Nebelmaschine Rauchen  


Und der beste Fail in diesem ganzen Thread ( Sorry Dr. Bakterius, scheublenden abnehmen )  





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jedem sein Laster so lange er sich tolerant  und rücksichtsvoll verhält. Bei 10 Dublonen rauch ich die  Rosshaarmatratze, aber es reicht ja schon das weniger damit anfangen und  diejenigen die Rauchen sich einschränken. *Ich finde Alk und Drogen*  schlimmer sowie Sachen die zur Kriminalität führen.



Nikotin, Alkohol, Schokolade, Koffein, das sind ALLES Drogen !  Oder was macht für dich den riesen unterschied das Alkohol keine Droge waere ? Ist sogar ne richtige Assi Droge die eigentlich eher verschlossen gehört. 

Kippen führen übrigends zu einer erheblichen Organisierten Verbrechen, vorallem dank der Übertrieben hohen Tabaksteuer, ein Problem was sich Deutschland selbst gemacht hat, aber grade die lezten jahre nimmt der Schwarzmarkt für Kippen extremst zu, vorallem Vietnam profitiert davon. Nen Hardore Raucher mit wenig Geld kauft sich lieber für 2€ ne Schachtel Ying Lin als für 6€ ne Malboro. 
Dem interessiert es auch nicht das in Ying Lin Plastik, geschrederte CD´s und so zeug zum strecken drinne ist.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



dekay55 schrieb:


> Der erste Satz ist schwachsinn, allein der Wille ist. Der Wille versetzt berge, wo kein wille da kein weg.


Dito! 

Aber einen Fehler habe in deinen Text gefunden: der körperliche Nikotinentzug geht 3-4 Tage, maximal eine Woche. 
Hat man die Zeit überstanden, hat man eigentlich das schwerste schon hinter sich.
Danach sind es psychologische Dinge. Z.B. Rituale. Wo man vorher zum Kaffee ne Zigarette geraucht hat, nach dem Essen oder zum Bier. Oder bei Stress.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (3. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



dekay55 schrieb:


> Achja und E Kippen Gesünder, ihr wisst das der Hauptbestandteil von Liquid Glycerin, Prophylenglykol, und nun geht mal zum Auto und schaut was die bestandteile vom Kühlerfrostschutz sind  Oder holt auch mal Flüssigkeit für ne Disko Nebelmaschine, ist das gleiche der Dampf ist eigentlich purer Kühlerfrostschutz wenn man nich ganz so genau nimmt und nichts anderes. Kannst also auch Nebelmaschine Rauchen



Und mal wieder totaler Schwachsinn, Kochsalz nimmst man ja auch zu sich und blöd das man es auch dem Streusalz beigemengt, nur weil ein Stoff für mehrere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten  benutzt wird, ist es gleich schlimm oder was, des weiteren ist das Propylenglykol und das pflanzliches Glycerin von der EU als Lebensmittelzusatzstoffe deklariert wurden.

Nikotin ist nicht der Stoff der in einer Zigarette am schlimmsten ist, klar ist ein Nervengift, aber wenn man sich die Chemischen Bestandteile einer Zigarette anschaut und man mehr als 40 Krebserregende Stoffe gefunden hat von weit mehr als 4k Chemischen Bestandteile einer Zigarette, sollte es schon zu Bedenken geben.

Achja, und in Zigaretten werden auch Bestandteile von Anti-Depressiva und Hustenstiller beigemengt.

Außerdem heißt das Dampfen und nicht Rauchen, wo findet denn bei einer E-Zigarette / Nebelmaschine eine Verbrennung statt, und ich kenne keinen der durch eine Nebelmaschine oder E-Zigarette dran gestorben wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



dekay55 schrieb:


> Und der beste Fail in diesem ganzen Thread ( Sorry Dr. Bakterius, scheublenden abnehmen )
> 
> Nikotin, Alkohol, Schokolade, Koffein, das sind ALLES Drogen !  Oder was macht für dich den riesen unterschied das Alkohol keine Droge waere ? Ist sogar ne richtige Assi Droge die eigentlich eher verschlossen gehört.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen und die Ernennung zum Oberdeppen

Ich rede nicht von organisiertem Verbrechen sondern  die für die Sucht nötige Beschaffungskriminalität. Nur weil ich in dem Post das Thema toleranter gesehen habe bedeutet es ja nicht das jeder alles probieren sollte oder jeden Übeltäter ketzerisch verurteile. Wen interessiert Schoki, Kaffee und Co, ich wollte auf Sachen hinaus die einfach das Umfeld erheblich mit schädigen ( den Passivrauch lasse ich jetzt außen vor ) und das ist der Alk ( darf ja unverblümt beworben werden und acht wie toll es damit ist ) und eben Drogen ( die echten ). Das ist dann hiermit auch an dieser Stelle das aller letzte Wort


----------



## Nera-Ly (3. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich bin nun erfolgreich seit 3 Wochen Nichtraucher.... und das ohne Quälerei.

Geholfen hat mir ein Buch, das es doch sehr erleichtert hat....
Allan Carr - Endlich Nichtraucher
Normalerweise trau ich solchen Büchern nicht, hab es die ganzen Jahre als Humpuk abgetan...
Aber mir hat es geholfen


----------



## Hänschen (4. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe (nachdem ich alles was mit Rauchen zu tun hatte in den Müll warf) 3 Tage rumgeheult (mit Tränen manchmal).

Danach musste ich etwa 1 harte Woche der Umprogrammierung des Gehirn überstehen (zum Glück dachte ich mir die Argumentliste aus die ich mir ständig im Geiste vorlas).
Ich stellte mir das vor als wäre in meinem Gehirn eine Art Geäst dessen Verbindungen zu allen Gelegenheiten eine Zigarette programmiert hatten (ich hatte etwa 10 Jahre überall und zu jeder Gelegenheit wiederholt geraucht). Dieses Geäst stellte ich mir im Auflösen und Neuformen vor, ich spürte richtig wie etwas im Hirn abging - so eine Art Umbaumassnahme mit Abfallprodukten etc.
Ich bin sehr froh dass der einzelne Moment wo ich wünschte tot umzufallen nur einmal und nur kurz auftrat - da war wohl zu viel im Gehirn passiert damals.

Nach der einen Woche merkte ich wie der Mund/Rachenraum und die Schleimhäute sowie die Lunge sich wieder erholten.
Mir fiel auf dass ich husten würde wenn ich eine geraucht hätte - das hat mir dann sehr geholfen beim Durchhalten.


----------



## Kinguin (4. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ein Fehler den viele machen bei sowas ist immer,dass man von 100 auf 0 geht ,urplötzlich.
Deshalb klappt es oft nicht bzw man erleidet schnell wieder einen Rückfall ,auch wenn der Wille da ist vllt.
Man muss sich langsam seine Gewohnheiten abgewöhnen - ist wie mit dem Abnehmen,statt direkt wenig zu essen,sollte man langsam mit den Kalorien runter 
Sonst ist das für den Körper einfach zu schnell ,und der macht dann nicht mit.
In langsamen,kleinen Schritten halt,ist auf längerer Sicht effektiver.
Manchmal reicht es vielleicht auch schon einfach nur den Konsum etwas zu reduzieren ,man muss ja nicht komplett verzichten.
Ich halte zwar nix von Zigaretten,und bin froh,nie damit angefangen zu haben,aber wenn Leute mal sich was "gönnen" wollen ,kann man es ihnen nicht  verdenken.
Man sollte halt kontrolliert und in Maßen konsumieren.


PS: Das gilt natürlich nicht für jeden,manche können auch von heute auf morgen einfach sich umstellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Nicht unbedingt. Da kann es eher hilfreich sein sich ein paar Tage auszuklinken um ev. Suchtförderndes gänzlich zu meiden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. April 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Soweit ich weiß verbleibt das Nikotin ohnehin nur etwa 20 Minuten lang im Blutkreislauf und ist danach wieder verschwunden. Ein Großteil der Nikotin-Sucht ist demnach rein pyschisch.
Ich bin seit etwa 13 Jahren Raucher, in den letzten Jahren aber deutlich verringert. Gestern und Heute bspw. keine einzige Zigarette geraucht. Brauche ich nicht unbedingt, so im ruhigen Alltag überhaupt keine Lust drauf. Dafür: am Wochenende mit Freunden in der Kneipe sitzen ohne Zigaretten? Kaum auszuhalten, da fehlt einfach etwas! Oder die rituelle Zigarette in der Mittagspause mit der Kollegin.

Körperliche Entzugserscheinungen kenne ich persönlich nicht im Geringsten, eher eine sehr starke Gewohnheitsmacht und kaum widerstehen zu können in solchen Situationen.


----------



## Hänschen (19. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich schäme mich fast das zu sagen ... aber ich rauche wieder 

Ich habe eine schlimme Zeit hinter mir (verdammter Sommer 2015) und mir wurde irgendwie das Zigaretterauchen innerlich aufgezwängt.
Ich habe damals im Netz nach Zusatzstoff-freien Kippen aus Deutschland gesucht und nur die American Spirit der Amis gefunden ... jetzt qualme ich alle 90-120 Minuten eine von denen.
Es hilft kurioserweise gegen meine Depressionen (wenn es solche waren), ich habe mehr Antrieb etc. und kann mich auf etwas freuen ... naja Saufen vertrage ich nicht so hat ausserdem Kalorien so ein Bier das kann ich nirgends einschieben.

Wenigstens weiss ich wie ich aufhören kann sollte es nötig sein


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Mich würde interessieren, wie man überhaupt rauchen kann.
Ich bekomme einen Hustenanfall, wenn ich auch nur einen einzigen Zug auf Lunge nehme.
Danach kotze ich mir fast die Lunge aus. 

Ok, mit 16 konnte ich das noch... Bin ich krank?


----------



## efdev (19. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wem es nur um das Nikotin geht könnte doch rein Theoretisch (wie auch viele Kiffer) Vaporisieren/Verdampfen. 
Das sollte auch mit Tabak Funktionieren nur so als Idee um zumindest den Schaden des Rauchens auf das Nikotin zu beschränken.

Medizinische Anwendung | Vaporizer info

Würde die Kosten auch auf ein Gerät 100€ und dann nur noch der Tabak beschränken sollte damit also sogar Günstiger sein.


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

@thunderofhate: ich habe als Kind an einer filterlosen Kippe gezogen und mich zu Tode gehustet, das hat mich sehr lange vom Rauchen abgehalten.
Als ich dann doch aus lauter Dummheit anfing gewöhnte ich mich an die Camel Kippen, ausserdem sind in den aktuellen normalen Kippen viele Zusatzstoffe drinnen soweit ich mich erinnere auch Hustenstiller/Lungenberuhiger oder sowas neben den Zuckerstoffen und Aromen und sonstigen Medikamenten sogar Antidepressiva wurde mal erwähnt irgendwo.


@efdev: leider ist so ein Gerät zu unpraktisch ... aber ein Bekannter zeigte mir wie er e-Zigarette raucht und meinte die sind OK weil kaum Schadstoffe drin sind und halten lang mit einer Ladung sowie kein Gestank im Gegenteil die riechen recht gut.


----------



## efdev (20. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Inwiefern unpraktisch ? 
Die Vapos gibt es in Handlicher Form zum Mitnehmen in allen erdenklichen Größen das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Mit den E-Kippen kenne ich mich nicht aus, allerdings ist glaube auch nicht weiter bekannt wie schädlich die Liquids sind das war zumindest mein Letzter stand zu den Thema.


----------



## Hänschen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Der Vaporizer scheint kompliziert zu sein     

BTW: wenn mich einer damit sieht kriege ich bestimmt Ärger ...


----------



## Aldrearic (23. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Zigaretten habe ich in der Jugend nie wirklich angefangen, nur hier und da mal. 1~ alle 3 Monate so mit 14-17. Kiffen habe ich da angefangen, mit 21 oder so den Höhepunkt gehabt täglich mehrere Joints geraucht. Danach aufgehört. Zigaretten immer noch keine. Bis vor einem halben Jahr habe ich nicht aktiv geraucht, nur auf der Arbeit ab und zu mal. Jetzt habe ich Zigarillos entdeckt. 1-2 pro Tag. Ich mag den Caipirinha Geschmack der Zigarillos. Eigentlich ist es Blösinn von mir wieder anzufangen. 
Früher habe ich 1000e versoffen, heute kann ich normal trinken, doch das ist ein anderes thema. Es ist beides schädlich. Ich habe nicht vor mit 50 oder 60 an einer Maschine zu hangen und durch ein Loch im Hals zu atmen. Aufhören tu ich mit den Zigarillos wieder. Es kostet auch viel Geld. Bei mir ist es eher der alkohol, wo ich wirklich aufhören soll/muss.

Ich habe von einem eine E-Zigarette probiert und ich fand die gut. Ich werd mir nächste Woche auch solche besorgen und die testen. Er meinte bei denen währen rund 200 Züge möglich, ehe sie verbraucht ist. Teuer sind die auch nicht, hier etwa 12 Euro das Stück +/-


----------



## _maxe (30. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> Mit den E-Kippen kenne ich mich nicht aus, allerdings ist glaube auch nicht weiter bekannt wie schädlich die Liquids sind das war zumindest mein Letzter stand zu den Thema.




Nutze seit langer Zeit e Zigaretten und habe damit erfolgreich aufgehört.
Langzeit tests von dem Liquid gibt es keine, die sind aber auch nicht nötig das die 3 Bestandteile im Liquid schon lange genutzt werden, sogar in der Medizin!


----------



## efdev (30. September 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher hab deswegen noch einmal nachgelesen die Liquids sind nicht so bedenklich wie ich in Erinnerung hatte 
Und das mit dem Verdampfen muss ich auch zurück nehmen das scheint bei Tabak auch nicht gut zu funktionieren.

Also bleibt die E-Zigarette immer noch die momentan beste Möglichkeit das Stimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich werde mir auch mal den Luxus gönnen der virt. Nicorette


----------



## Hänschen (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich hatte mir gleich 2 Großpackung Nicorette Kaugummi gekauft damals ... sind fast unbenutzt im Müll gelandet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



> 2 Großpackung Nicorette Kaugummi gekauft


Aufs Fell geklebt oder geraucht?
Ich war auch schon mal am überlegen den Alpen Koks zu probieren


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit starkem Willen alleine wirst du nie ein dauerhafter Nichtraucher, das ist mir damals als ich aufhören musste (!) klargeworden.
> Ich habe mir in der ersten Abstinenzwoche aber alle Anti-Rauchen-Argumente immer wieder geistig vorgetragen - und es gibt genug
> Argumente gegen das Rauchen ... und so ziemlich keins dafür !
> 
> ...



Darf ich mal nach Belegen fragen? Das rauchen gefühlsarm macht, den Dopaminspiegel erhöht und Schmerzen hemmt höre ich zum ersten Mal. Überhaupt finde ich, dass sich deine Beschreibung der Entwöhnung anhört als ob du mit Crack rauchen aufgehört hättest. Aber wir reden hier doch von normalen Zigaretten oder?


----------



## efdev (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Zigaretten sind eben nicht leichtes und ungefährliches  

•    Depressive Stimmung
•    Schlafstörungen
•    Reizbarkeit, Nervosität oder Aggressivität
•    Unruhe oder Besorgnis
•    Verminderte Konzentrationsfähigkeit
•    Verlangsamter Puls
•    Gesteigerter Appetit
•    Mögliche Gewichtszunahme

sind die anscheinend gängigen Entzugssymptome.



> Auch Nikotin führt zur Ausschüttung von Dopamin und sorgt so beim Rauchen für Glücksgefühle.


Dopamin â€“ Ursache fÃ¼r Parkinson, Schizophrenie und ADS - gesundheit.de

da Steht auch noch was zu Schmerzen:
Wie wirkt Nikotin eigentlich wirklich - LIQUID-NEWS

Was da dran ist weiß ich noch nicht genau ich suche mal weiter 
Irgendwie finde ich nur mehr Links dazu das mit dem Rauchen aufhören Schmerzen lindert


----------



## Hänschen (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Das waren meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Rauchen, ich brauchte auf jeden Fall morgens 3 Kippen bis ich mich wohlfühlte.
Und mein Torso war wirklich wundgelegen vom harten Klappsofa, ich hielt es kaum aus bis das neue Bett geliefert wurde.

Ausserdem war es mein erster Rauchstop, vielleicht ist es beim zweiten Mal weniger wild 
Und ich rauchte etwa alle 30-40 Minuten eine Kippe also schon viel.


----------



## OzziT (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich wünschte mir aufzuhören. Aber bei dem Alltag komm ich mir richtig aggressiv vor ohne die Kippe in den Mund zu stecken. Es ist mir klar, dass es genau darum geht, dass sein zu lassen. Aber ich habe gerade andere Probleme, zudem ich den Stress des Entzugs nicht mehr dazu geben kann.
Manche haben auch wirklich keine Nerven gerade für so ein Zyklus


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Habe von heute auf morgen mit dem Rauchen aufgehört.
Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich es richtig ekelhaft finde, wenn ich den Geruch von Zigaretten riechen muss.
Habe auch kein Verlangen mehr danach mir ne Zigarette anzuzünden.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> Zigaretten sind eben nicht leichtes und ungefährliches
> 
> •    Depressive Stimmung
> •    Schlafstörungen
> ...


Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, könnte ich fast meinen, ich wäre ein Raucher auf Entzug, wenngleich nicht alles zutrifft.
Vielleicht doch mit dem Rauchen anfangen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es gibt Menschen die schlechte Angewohnheiten einfach ablegen können bei anderen gleicht es es eher dem 30 jährigen Krieg.


> Aber ich habe gerade andere Probleme, zudem ich den Stress des Entzugs nicht mehr dazu geben kann.


Ist aber leider nur eine billige Ausrede ( ich rauche selber und habe schon genug Diskussionen geführt ). Allerdings betreibe ich es nicht in der Wohnung  und Auto


----------



## Azzteredon (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



M4gic schrieb:


> Man muss morgens die erste Kippe weg lassen, dann ist der Nikotinspiegel am niedrigsten. Wenn man das geschafft hat ist die körperliche Sucht schon so gut wie überstanden. Der Rest ist Kopfsache. Reduzieren bringt garnichts, weil man die Zeit zwischen einem Hohen und einem niedrigen Spiegel nur verlängert und es einem dadurch unnötig erschwert wird und man nurnoch versucht die nächste Kippe herauszuzögern.


Aber was definierst du als erste Kippe? Die kurz nach dem aufstehen (zum Kaffee o.ä.) oder erst ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit? 

Ich bin mittlerweile 21, und rauche seit ich 16 bin. Eine Schachtel hält ca. 1 - 1,5 Tage. Ich bin grade dabei zu reduzieren, weils mir einfach auch Geld mäßig zu krass wurde jetzt als Schüler. 

Meine Freundin raucht auch, allerdings nur 2-3 Zigaretten am Tag. Da ihre Eltern nicht wissen das sie raucht... (Klingt komisch ja  nein sie ist nicht erst 14, sondern auch 21  ) 

Auf dieses Niveau möchte ich auch ungefähr kommen, da ich mir denke das von 100 auf 0 kaum funktionieren wird. 

Was mir auffällt. Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen Grippe(reizhusten, Nase zu, usw.) da hab ich 4 Tage lang keine geraucht. Danach die erste Kippe hat dermaßen scheußlich geschmeckt das ich mich gefragt hab - wieso mach ich das überhaupt. Außerdem ist mir auch an meiner Freundin aufgefallen das sie nach Rauch stinkt. Und das obwohl sie kaum raucht, und ich nur 4 Tage Enthaltsam war. Das hat mich auch etwas gestört.

Finde den Thread hier ziemlich interessant


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Deine Grippe wäre wohl der beste Zeitpunkt gewesen aufzuhören. So hat es ein Arbeitskollege von mir auch geschafft.


----------



## Azzteredon (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



keinnick schrieb:


> Deine Grippe wäre wohl der beste Zeitpunkt gewesen aufzuhören. So hat es ein Arbeitskollege von mir auch geschafft.


Allerdings... Nächstes Mal zieh ichs durch... :3 aber eine Kippe danach, und es is wieder rum :3


----------



## DjangOC (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Naja, für Frauen ist doch sicherlich die Schwangerschaft ein Argument schlagartig aufzuhören. Ansonsten kann man ja mal ein Dia laufen lassen, mit Bildern von behinderten Kindern, von Rauchereltern, dass sollte doch einschlagen wie sau. 

Ich mein, wenn einem klar gemacht wird, das man eventuell einen Krüppel in die Welt setzt, nur weil man es nicht rafft, das man mit Rauchen aufhören muss, wird das doch sicherlich seelisch der nötige Arschkick sein, denns braucht.

Und beim Mann kann man das schon zu Schularztzeiten machen, da ja das ****** und dessen Qualität enormst leiden. 

Naja, fraglich ist ob das ethisch zulässig wäre.


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Uhh... mein Rauchintervall ist schon auf 60 Min. geschrumpft  ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Schon mal Alpen Koks versucht?


----------



## Hänschen (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Soll ich das googeln ? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Steht ja sogar drin -> Schnupftabak


----------



## Hänschen (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Während meiner Ausbildung (vor etwa 20 Jahren ^^) schnupfte einer und der musste immer zu 100% niessen nach jedem Schnupf ...


----------



## Seabound (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Während meiner Ausbildung (vor etwa 20 Jahren ^^) schnupfte einer und der musste immer zu 100% niessen nach jedem Schnupf ...



Normal!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Irgendwo muss das Geröll ja wieder hin was man mit dem Rüssel aufsaugt


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Kommt Schnupftabak eigentlich in die Lunge ?
Wird das da absorbiert ? ... Klingt auf jeden Fall ungesund ^^


----------



## Beam39 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Quatsch.. wäre ja fatal wenns in die Lunge gehen würde  Ich denke das Nikotin wird über die Schleimhaut angenommen, so wie beim Koksen halt auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



> Kommt Schnupftabak eigentlich in die Lunge ?


Nur wenn du den in der Nase anzündest 
Es ist eher so das bei sehr hoher Dosierung oder übertriebener Konsum es einem in den Hals läuft und von dort in den Magen. Kann man hier nachlesen


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wo wird denn das Nikotin absorbiert ?

Beim Kautabak wohl im Magen, ich vermutete dass beim Schnupftabak in der Lunge absorbiert wird.

Allerdings klingt das nicht logisch dass man sich da eine Prise Tabakschnipsel in die Lunge zieht ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

2 x Nein, Kautabak wird ja nicht gegessen sondern lediglich im Mund behalten und das Gebräu spuckt man in der Regel aus. In beiden Fällen wird das Nikotin über die Schleimhäute abgegeben.


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich hab auch vor ca. 6 Jahren aufgehört. Ich hab zum Schluss ca. 2 Schachteln oder 1,5 Big Packs weggemacht. Ich hab mit Nikotin Pflaster die ersten paar Wochen überstanden. Wenn man sie hoch genug dosiert, helfen die ganz gut. Vor allem hab ich nicht ganz so schlimme Depressionen bekommen. Als ich davor nüchtern, also ohne Pflaster, ein paar mal versucht hab, aufzuhören, wurden die Depressionen so schlimm, dass ich ernsthaft über Selbstmord nachgedacht hab. 

Heute bin ich komplett weg von dem Zeugs und finde rauchen einfach nur noch furchtbar. Wie kann man Geld dafür zahlen, damit man krank wird? Ich halte sogar die Luft an, wenn mir auf der Straße jemand mit ner brennenden Kippe entgegen kommt.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich war ja diesen Sommer ziemlich fertig, da ist soviel Schlimmes passiert ... ich weiss jetzt ungefähr was Depressionen sind komplett mit krampfigen Verspannungen durch den Rücken etc.
Aber ich habs mir auch zu hart gegeben: keine Gewaltspiele (eigentlich gar keine Spiele mehr), keine Privat-TV-Sender, sogar den Ton vom TV habe ich abgeschaltet um mich zu schonen.
Ein großer Fehler übrigens dieses Schonverhalten ...

Aber seit ich wieder rauche fühle ich mich richtig genial ... hoffentlich ist das nicht so eine vorübergehende Hochphase


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



> Alles hat nach Qualm gestunken (man selbst merkt das ja nur stark  vermindert, die Leute um einen herum aber), es wurde immer teurer und  eigentlich war ich nur genervt davon, mir auf die Tastatur zu aschen und  nicht beide Hände frei zu haben (Informatiker).


Das kann bei mir eh nicht passieren da ich seit Jahren nicht mehr in der Bude rauche aber ich kenne es noch von früher. Natürlich ist es eine Kopfsache ich kenne es aus einem anderen Bereich


----------



## Hänschen (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauche nicht in meinem Zimmer und wasche mir nach dem Rauchen sofort die Finger und Spüle Mund und Rachen aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wenn ich das machen würde wäre ich schon weg vom Rauchen.


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Seit Januar ohne Kippen, nach 16 Jahren. 

Dachte ich schaff's nur wenn man mich 'nen Jahr auf 'ner verlassenen Insel aussetzt oder wegsperrt, aber hat 
mit viel Ablenkung, Umgewöhnung und schlechter Laune geklappt.

Kann es jedem nur raten mit dem Dreck aufzuhören und sich nicht einzureden und selbst zu belügen 
dass man doch gerne qualmt.

Vor allem empfinde ich es jetzt als extrem belästigend wenn mich jemand mit Zigaretten vollstinkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es gibt durchaus echte Raucher, sei es Zigarre, Pfeife oder was auch immer. Als Ex Raucher reagiert man extremer gegen Rauch, ich kenne es so aus meinem Umfeld


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Das stimmt allerdings, obwohl ich den Geruch von Pfeife und Zigarre immer noch angenehm finde, im Gegensatz zur Zigarette.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Zigarre angenehm? Finde ich doch eher grenzwertig


----------



## Leob12 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Zum Glück bin ich in einem Raucherhaushalt aufgewachsen. Dadurch hab ich eine starke Abneigung dagegen entwickelt. Ein paar Freunde rauchen zwar aber selbst habe ich es noch nichtmal probiert. 
Ich finde es so sinnlos und man vernichtet über die Jahre gesehen so viel Geld, und im Gegenzug stinkt man...


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wenn es nicht gerade die Dinger von der Dorf-Tanke nebenan sind, riechen sie angenehm.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zigarre angenehm? Finde ich doch eher grenzwertig


----------



## Hänschen (2. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe gelesen dass sie in die Kippen verschiedene Glyceride (ich vermute Kunstfette) und mehr reintun damit der Rauch es nicht im Mund/Hals etc. zu Reizungen führt.
Naturtabak ist nämlich grausig und man kann nicht oft und viel rauchen.

Das kann ich auch voll bestätigen denn ich rauche zur Zeit diese American Spirit ohne Zusätze und ich krieg nie eine ganze Kippe durch.
Ausserdem trocknet mir der Tabak in der Dose auch aus selbst mit dem Apfel darin bzw. er war schon trocken beim ersten Öffnen der Dose ... (ich stopfe selber).

Ist auch komisch dass die fertigen American Spirit Kippen zu stark gestopft sind sodass man kaum Rauch durchziehen kann ... echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Hänschen (2. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Da kann noch viel mehr wie Parfüm drin sein ... über 1000 Substanzen können da zugesetzt worden sein.
Parfüm wäre wohl das harmloseste 

Achso du meinst parfümiert/unparfümiert umgangssprachlich für zugesetzt bzw. natur.


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Das mit dem Krebs durch Rauchen stimmt wohl ... meine rauchende Oma ist an Lungenkrebs gestorben, sie bekam ihn nach einer Lungenentzündung oder sowas (das passiert wohl oft zusammen).
Mein rauchender Onkel hatte Blasenkrebs ... der pinkelt jetzt aus einer Blase die glaube ich aus etwas anderem zusammengestückelt wurde - die alte Blase wurde glaube ich entfernt.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Das mit dem Krebs durch Rauchen stimmt wohl ... meine rauchende Oma ist an Lungenkrebs gestorben, sie bekam ihn nach einer Lungenentzündung oder sowas (das passiert wohl oft zusammen).
> Mein rauchender Onkel hatte Blasenkrebs ... der pinkelt jetzt aus einer Blase die glaube ich aus etwas anderem zusammengestückelt wurde - die alte Blase wurde glaube ich entfernt.



Gratulation zu soviel Halbwissen. 

Ich kannte mal einen, der kannte einen, von dem der Kumpel eine Oma hatte, da war es genau so. OMG


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Interessant: Laut dem aktuellen Tabakatlas (was es alles gibt - steht da dann auch drin, wo man bestimmte Zigarettenmarken kaufen kann?  ) gibt es in Norddeutschland mehr Raucher als in Süddeutschland und die höchste Raucherquote bei Jugendlichen bis 18 Jahre hat Österreich:
Tabakatlas vorgestellt: Mehr Qualm im Norden | tagesschau.de


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe festgestellt dass man den richtigen Apfel in die Dose mit dem trockenen Tabak tun muss ... manche Äpfel haben so eine seltsame/verhärtete Schale 
dass sie keine Feuchtigkeit abzugeben scheinen.

Und die American Spirit Fertigzigaretten muss man fast bis zur Hälfte durchdrücken und dabei drehen bis es innen zerbröselt dann kann man sie rauchen - nicht vergessen ein wenig über den Filterrand zu drücken denn da ist auch noch Tabak drin das das Ziehen erschweren könnte.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Kartoffelscheibe geht auch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



> Ich habe festgestellt dass man den richtigen Apfel in die Dose mit dem  trockenen Tabak tun muss ... manche Äpfel haben so eine  seltsame/verhärtete Schale
> dass sie keine Feuchtigkeit abzugeben scheinen.


Mag sein aber wenn man den Apfel in Stücke oder Scheiben schneidet sollte die Schale kein Problem sein. Man kann auch einfach sich bei dem Erdapfel bedienen mit den Überresten vom Schälen dieser.


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Vor allem sind Kartoffeln geschmacksneutraler. Gerade Zigarettentabak bekommt mit Apfelscheiben manchmal so ein süßlich klebriges Aroma. Bei Pfeifentabak ist das nicht ganz so wild. Der ist sowieso grundsätzlich süßer und der Apfelgeschmack passt da ganz gut.


----------



## ing-wio (20. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Als ich 10 Jahre alt war, habe ich mir von meinen Eltern eine Cammel ohne Filter "ausgeborgt". Nach dem "Genuß" dieser Marke war mir so unglaublich schlecht, das ich niemehr eine Zigarette, etc. angerührt habe.

Heute bin ein militanter Nichtraucher.


----------



## Hänschen (21. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

So ging es mir auch ... der erste Kontakt war eine Filterlose ... igitt

Aber als ich während der Ausbildung zu Kohle und nach dem Führerschein zum Auto kam und alte Kumpels besuchte fing ich mir einige Laster ein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



> ... zum Auto kam und alte Kumpels besuchte fing ich mir einige Laster ein


Irgendwie labil oder Spediteur?
Ich bin derzeitig die 3. Woche " trocken "


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Bin jetzt ca 1 Jahr ohne Kippe und sicherlich merkt man auch selber das es einen besser geht gerade bei körperlicher Tätigkeit bekommt man besser Luft, Nachts schlafe ich besser und früh hat man nicht mehr diesen pelzigen trockenen  Geschmack auf der Zunge  *ABER* ich muss auch sagen es gab schöne Momente wo ich geraucht habe.

Wenn man etwas geschafft hat und sich selber als Belohnung eine Kippe spendiert hat . . . am besten hats mir nach ner grossen Runde mit dem Rad geschmeckt  . . . oder bei ner Party die ganze Nacht durch gemacht und dann wenn die Sonne schon wieder aufgeht beim letzten Schluck noch eine zünden und dann ab ins Bett 

Ich könnt schon wieder . . .


----------



## Hänschen (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Als ich meinem Arzt letztens von meinen damaligen Depressionen und meinem wieder angefangenen Zigarettenrauchen erzählte,
sagte er "naja klar ist Dopamin" das hilft bei sowas 

Aber ich habe mehr Angst vor Tabletten denn man kennt ja die Geschichten von den ganzen Psycho-Pillen mit ihren Nebenwirkungen ...


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich hab mir so eine 60-Minuten-Sanduhr aus Hongkong über Amazon besorgt - hat zwar über einen Monat gedauert bis die kam (Eselpost ?) aber die ist super -
voll das Qualitätsteil für gerade mal 10 Euro ...

Es funktioniert auch meist die Zeit damit einzuhalten zwischen den Kippen.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe es nun mit Dampfen versucht und mir ein Aspire Nautilus Mini Premiumkit
bestellt.

Als ich nach dem Auffüllen mit Liquid probeweise trocken dran zog flog mir irgendwas kleines spitziges
in den Rachen und ich bekam gleich Panik denn es war voll unangenehm.
Noch dazu habe ich das fatalerweise das nikotinstärkste Liquid gekauft und es 
kratzte extrem im Hals wegen dem zu hohen Nikotingehalt.

Zu allem Überfluss sah ich auch noch ein Youtube-Video zum Nautilus wo sie eindringlich
"use at own risk" schrieben in Bezug auf die bröselige Keramikwatte, die eventuell inhaliert werden könnte.

Da läuft gerade auch noch was mit so einem neuen Gesetz ... naja ich weiss nicht - ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Keramik-Watte
und der Baumwoll-Verdampfer den ich mir zusätzlich besorgt habe passt leistungsmäßig nicht
zu dem Akku des Aspire Kits.
Und das grausame RedKiwi Tabak-Aroma-Liquid schmeckt zum Abgewöhnen.


Aber es gibt auch Gutes: ich habe mal andere Zusatzstoff-freie Tabake probiert:
Pepe und Pueblo ... der Pueblo ist genauso grausam wie der American Spirit.
Aber der Pepe ist voll neutral im Hals, vor allem wenn man ihn nicht austrocknen lässt.
Statt dem Apfel benutze ich jetzt einen Puck-förmigen Humidikator den man mit destilliertem
Wasser tränkt - das funktioniert super !


Dickes Edit:
Ich las zufällig dass Aspire seit Anfang 2015 auf Cotton (Baumwolle ?) Verdampferkopf-Watte
umgesattelt hat. Scheinbar erkennt man die neuen Coils an den größeren Löchern durch
die das Liquid angesaugt wird. Wie es aussieht habe ich diese neuen Köpfe in meinem Kit.
Ich werde mir ein anderes Liquid besorgen und dem Dampfen noch eine Chance geben ...

Edit: und gottseidank ... der Aspire-Händler bestätigte mir dass es Cotton/Baumwolle -Austauschköpfe sind .
Und mit dem neuen Erdbeer-Medium-Liquid von Red Kiwi funktioniert das Dampfen wunderbar.


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich hebe ihn mal aus der Versenkung.

Ich dampfe auch schon längere Zeit, Zigaretten oder Zigarillos rauche ich nur noch selten. In letzter Zeit etwas mehr, da mir der verdampferkopf durch selbstverschulden durchgebrannt ist. Nach demp kauf eines neuen Verdampferkopfes dampfe ich nun wieder mehr, als das ich zur Zigarette greife. 
Ich mische meine Liquids selber und habe schon einige durchprobiert, meistens fruchtige Geschmäcker über Tabak etc.

Beim Kollegen, der durch mich auch schon länger dampft habe ich ein für mich passendes Liquid gefunden, welches er mir zusendet. Es heisst Heaven's Gate

Gibt es hier dampfer im Forum? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr durch das dampfen erfahren?

Klar gibt es noch kaum Studien über das dampfen mit Liquids, wie schädlich diese wirklich sind. Zuvor habe ich 2 Packungen Zigaretten pro Woche geraucht, jetzt noch maximal eine Packung. Auch mit dem dampfen übertreibe ich es nicht.

Ich habe auch Zigaretten mit Geschmack ausprobiert, jedoch mit den liquids verglichen ist es nicht dasselbe. Zurzeit nutze ich den ileaf istick 40w mit einem Joytech Cubris. Ich suche noch nach einem entsprechenden guten Angebot eines eVic Supreme.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ja Moin!

Dampfe nur noch seit 1,5 Jahren.
Vorher 20 Jahre Raucher.

Habe schon nen paar Geräte, bin aber nicht so verrückt wie manche Nerds, die sich immer die neueste Hardware kaufen müssen ...


----------



## JaniZz (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Same here! 

Dampfe nun auch schon seit einem Jahr. 

Zigaretten gar nicht mehr. 

Ich Wickel selbst und mische meine liquids selber an. 

Finanziell ist das natürlich sehr günstig und es macht mir Spaß. 

Aber mein Ziel auf lange Sicht,  ist es mit dem quatsch ganz auf zu hören. 

Dampfe mit einer wismec rx200 mit subtank plus und einen Double rba. 

Liquids fast nur fruchtige Sachen 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

mal ne Frage in die Runde dampft ihr mehr als ihr vorher geraucht habt und wie sieht es mit dem zugeführten Nikotin aus? 

Mir ist schon bei einigen aufgefallen das die neuerdings an dem Dampfer hängen wie als Baby an der Brust etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt, ich gehe zwar auch davon aus das Dampfen gesünder als das Rauchen ist aber die Lösung ist es nicht.
Und auch als Zwischenschritt zum Nichtraucher halte ich es bisher nicht unbedingt für eine gute Idee aber da kommt es wieder auf die Person an.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich dampfe nicht um aufzuhören, sondern weil die ganzen stinkigen Nebenwirkungen des Rauchens entfallen.
Klar, am besten gar nix vom beiden, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe dann eher das kleinere Übel 

Am Anfang hing ich auch sehr viel am Gerät, dampfte mehr als ich rauchte, war aber nicht weiter schlimm und spielte sich mit der Zeit auf ein normales Niveau ein.
Den Nikotingehalt schrauben die meisten Dampfer auch innerhalb des ersten Jahres runter.
Von anfangs 18mg bin ich jetzt auf rund 3-6mg.

Und, die wenigsten schaffen den Umstieg auf Dauer.
Bei mir gab es nur entweder oder und es funktionierte


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



S754 schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahren Rauchen kann man sich einen guten Neuwagen leisten



Nein ich nicht, pro Monat (die Preise von vor Jahren nichtmal einbezogen): 

15x50 Blatt OCB Ultimate: 15,50 euro
15x Tabak Camel, Maya ohne...: 63 euro
---------------------------------------------
78,50 x 120M = 9420 euro

Was wär das, n Dacia


----------



## Hänschen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauche immer noch Pepe Volumentabak und Gizeh Full Flavor Extra Hülsen (die besten).

Dampfen musste ich sein lassen da ich scheinbar den hohen PG-Anteil im Liquid nicht vertrage und der Hals grausam kratzt/sticht.
Leider finde ich keinen namhaften/vertrauenswürdigen Hersteller von Liquids mit überwiegend VG-Anteil, selber mischen möchte ich nicht.
Die dubiosen Liquidshops im Netz sind mir nicht koscher genug ...

Und diesen doofen Humidator-Puck für die Tabakdose habe ich entsorgt da er stechenden Geruch ausströmte. Später las ich im Netz dass die Dinger sogar für Schimmel anfällig sind ... ich habe wieder einen kleinen Apfel bereit für den Job


----------



## Azzteredon (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Bin auch seit 6 Wochen Dampfer 
Eleaf Melo 2 + Joyetech Cuboid
Mittlerweile schmecken mir die Zigaretten nicht mal mehr... 
Dampfe am Tag zwischen 4,5 und 12ml mit 3mg/ml.

Hauptsächlich von Vampire Vape Heisenberg. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen! 

Hab auch mit Dampfen angefangen weils viel billiger ist (davor 1 Schachtel am Tag). Und um die Nebenwirkungen der Kippen loszuwerden  

@Hänschen
Bei InTaste.de gibts die Hogshead Basen mit 90% VG und 10%H2O.(3,6,9,12,18mg/ml)  Könntest evtl mal probieren. 
Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Dampfen? Auspuff im Maul 


E Zigaretten sind uncool: Kolumne von Micky Beisenherz | STERN.de


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Kippen sind auch nicht gerade "cool" von daher ist das kein Argument die E-Zig ist zumindest etwas unschädlicher und Mufft nicht so derbe Kacke wie Zigaretten  
Das einzig "coole" Rauchbare ist sowieso nur ne Zigarre


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Bin leider auch Raucher. Aber Gott Lob nicht so ein starker wie andere aus meiner Familie.
Ich nehm mit morgens meine 12 Zigaretten mit und die müssen reichen. Tuen sie meistens.
Will jetzt langsam auf 10 runter. Dann 8 und so weiter.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> Kippen sind auch nicht gerade "cool" von daher ist das kein Argument die E-Zig ist zumindest etwas unschädlicher und Mufft nicht so derbe Kacke wie Zigaretten
> Das einzig "coole" Rauchbare ist sowieso nur ne Zigarre



Oder ne Shisha 
Ich bin inzwischen von Zigaretten nahezu gänzlich weg gekommen, ganz selten, dass ich abends beim weggehen noch welche dabei hab.
Die E-Zigaretten hab ich erst gar nicht ausprobiert - dann hat man ja wieder was im Mund und gewöhnt sich diese Mode nicht ab 

@R_Apid_Pro: Wann hast du eigentlich mit rauchen angefangen? 
Etwa ½ Schachtel am Tag mit 15 ist ja schon recht ordentlich - ich hab erst mit 15 oder 16 damit angefangen ...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

@Zocker

Mit 14, leider.
Gestern hab ich aufgrund der Aufregung bisschen mehr geraucht, aber das hat sich wieder kuriert. Bisher hab ich heute 5 geraucht. Mal sehen wie viele noch kommen...


----------



## cyberghost74 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

hab auch noch nie geraucht, stinkt, ist lebensgefährlich und kostet unmengen Geld. Wer raucht, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es scheint dass Rauchen irgendwie gegen akute Depressionen und so hilft.

Vielleicht spüren das die Kiddies und fangen dann an ...


----------



## thomju (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich verstehe das Rauchen auch nicht. Bis jetzt konnte mir auch kein Raucher ein verständliches Argument dafür geben, außer dass es einen vielleicht etwas entspannt und runterkommen lässt. Und doch rauchen so viele Menschen.


----------



## Gothic1806 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Manche Rauchen halt einfach weil es ihnen Schmeckt ... Hab 25 Jahre zwei Schachteln geraucht weil sie mir geschmeckt haben ... Hab mit 40 aufgehört ... Kann sich ja keiner mehr leisten reduzieren wollt ich ned Das einzige wo ich noch Rauch ist passiv Frau raucht noch und zum Geburtstag und Sylvester meine Zigarre 😉


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

selbst schuld..!!<--- wenn ich sowas lese. So´n beknakter Vorwurf
Warum so abwertend freut euch doch einfach das ihr es nicht möchtet. Aber ohne es jedem ums Maul zu schmieren
Warum werden Rauchende immer als schlecht und böse abgestempelt.

Eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem sinnlosen Thema nix sagen. Aber einige Beiträge... unter vielen anderen.
Warum Fühlen sich Menschen die etwas nicht machen was vermeintlich schlecht ist, immer so Erhaben, und als Gutmenschen gegenüber Betroffenen. Profilieren sich dann auch noch in besonderer Form wenn das Thema allgemein behandelt wird.

"Übrigens..hallo.. hier.. ich tangiere durchweg positiv, nur das ihr es wisst"

"Nein ICH ess´ doch kein Fleisch, denk nur mal an die Massentierhaltung. Gar überhaupt gänzlich Tierischen Produkten zum trotz, vor allem die durch deren Tötung oder Ausbeutung einhergehen Könnten.

So ein sche*ßgelaber kann sich doch kein Mensch anhören. 
---"dann mach es doch nicht wird der nächstbeste Debile schreiben---

Lasst doch andere einfach machen was´se wollen was auch immer das sein mag und wenn sie 4 schachteln am tach Qualmen--is doch Latte
Der Themenstarter gab Grundsätzlich nur Hilfestellung für diejenigen den es schwerfällt weil das wollen in so vielen fällen in einer massiven Sucht Resultiert.

Und damit keiner blöd quatscht;" Guck mal der fühlt sich Angegriffen"--Nein

Ich rauche wohl auch. 
Mal 2 Wochen nicht, mal mehr als eine Schachtel am Tag. Dann wieder nur eine Kippe am Tach . Manchmal 4 Wochen gar nicht so wie ich halt bock habe. und am Wochen ende seit vielen Jahren nur in seltenen ausnahmen
Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die tun etwas gerne. "du bist involviert du hast keine klare Meinung darüber"
Auch wenn die ganze Welt sagt das ist schlecht, das kannst du gar nicht gut finden.

Ich sehe diesen Thread ehr als eine allgemeine Intoleranz dem gegenüber, was jemand selbst als schlecht erachtet.

Mit freundlicher knutschi-knutschi-bussi-Glücksbärchi-umarmung. ..


----------



## Chimbus (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> mal ne Frage in die Runde dampft ihr mehr als ihr vorher geraucht habt und wie sieht es mit dem zugeführten Nikotin aus?
> 
> Mir ist schon bei einigen aufgefallen das die neuerdings an dem Dampfer hängen wie als Baby an der Brust etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt, ich gehe zwar auch davon aus das Dampfen gesünder als das Rauchen ist aber die Lösung ist es nicht.
> Und auch als Zwischenschritt zum Nichtraucher halte ich es bisher nicht unbedingt für eine gute Idee aber da kommt es wieder auf die Person an.


 Ich hab eine positive Erfahrung gemacht. Zigaretten kann ich heute nicht mehr ausstehen und selbst ohne dampfen komme ich gut aus. Das erste mal als ich geschaut hab ob es ohne dampfen geht, kaufte ich einfach kein Liquid. Es ging ohne Probleme, es war mehr die Sorge vor Entzugserscheinungen als das ich tatsächlich welche hatte.

Seit dem halte ich es mit dem dampfen wie mit Süßigkeiten ab und zu ein bisschen ok, wenn es mal sehr stressig wird auch mal etwas mehr aber dann wird es auch wieder eingemottet. Bin auch von 12mg auf 3mg runtergegangen und da denke ich machen viele den Fehler das sie zwar runtergehen aber dann mehr dampfen, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist...


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Mit 17 konnte ich Zigarren zur Hälfte auf Lunge rauchen und heute bekomme ich bei einem Zug an einer Zigarette einen extremen Hustenanfall.
Wieso man Zigaretten raucht, konnte ich noch nie verstehen. Da kommt der ganze Abfall rein, der für eine Zigarre zu schlecht ist und so schmeckt es auch.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauche gar keine Zigaretten. Habe mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Kiste kubanische Zigarren geschenkt bekommen. Da gehe ich hin und wieder schon dran. Aber das wird dann auch genossen.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich bin jetzt seit 3 Wochen rauchfrei. Habe zuvor 25 Jahre geraucht. 30 Zigaretten am Tag. Selbstgedrehte.
Es ist reine Willenssache. Die erste Woche war hart, wegen Nikotinentzug aber danach ging es. Jetzt ist es "nur" noch Psychologie.
Ok, Sucht und Rückfallgefährdet ist man das ganze Leben. Man sollte immer daran denken das nur eine einzige Zigarette eine zuviel ist und alles kaputt macht.
Auf Alkohol verzichte ich auch komplett. Kann ich keinen empfehlen der mit dem rauchen aufhören will.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich dampfe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen. Rauche statt 10-15 Kippen jetzt nur noch 2-3. Ich fühle mich morgens jetzt auch nicht mehr so "dreckig". Kennt glaube der ein oder andere Raucher wenn erstmal 20 Liter rotz ausm Hals kommt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. September 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Dampfe fast zwei Jahre nach 20 Jahren Rauchen.
Definitiv günstiger und mehr Genuss und kein Dreck oder Gestank mehr.
Ist auch technisch sehr interessant.
Also ich find es sehr gut, rauche aber in geselliger Runde auch mal eine mit wenn sie ausgegeben wird.
Schön ist es, seit bald zwei Jahren an den Pyroregalen vorbeigehen zu können und dafür kein Geld mehr ausgeben zu müssen


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Denkt mal an die Säcke, die an euch Verdienen, Leute ohne Gewissen, die Ihr mit Geld vollpumpt


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Beeinflussen euch eigentlich die neuen Packungen mit den Horrorbildern? War ja richtig geschockt, als ich die Bilder an der Tanke sah. Mich würde das sicher abschrecken, wenn ich rauchen würde...


----------



## S754 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

@Seabound: Nicht wirklich. Habe viele Raucher gesehen die einfach eine eigene Schachtel dabei haben. Problem "gelöst" 
z.B.Blue Vessel Leichte Aluminium-Zigaretten-Zigarre-Kasten-Taschen-Kasten-Behalter-Speicher-Halter (Grey): Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Also ich hab im April 2005 die Kippe von einer Sekunde zur nächsten weggelegt und nie wieder angefangen. Also bis jetzt nicht und habe auch kein Verlangen danach. Habe vorher gute 20 Jahre am Glimmstängel gehangen.


----------



## P2063 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Mal ein kleiner Tipp von einem Asthmatiker an die Dampfer. Bitte nehmt ihn nicht zu persönlich, mir ist klar, dass die meisten von euch doch sehr vernünftig sind, aber es gibt immer wieder ein paar "radikale Ignoranten" die in ihrer "ich rauche nicht, das ist harmlos" Welt keinerlei Argumenten zuträglich sind und ich muss mir mal den Frust von der Seele schreiben, daher fange ich das jetzt mal relativ reißerisch an:

[size=+2]Dampfen ist schlimmer als Rauchen[/size]

ok, jetzt das kleingedruckte 
Natürlich ist es in gewissem Rahmen vermutlich wesentlich weniger schädlich. Aber weniger schädlich macht es noch lange nicht gesund. Kann ich in der Regel drüber weg sehen, draußen im freien sag ich nichts dagegen, egal ob Rauch oder Dampf so lange mir keins von beidem direkt ins Gesicht geblasen wird. Bei mir verursacht vor allem die Menge das Problem, diese "kleinen" Dampfgeräte nimmt man ja kaum wahr. Aber dann gibt es noch die großen (man verzeihe mir mein mangelndes Wissen an Fachbezeichnungen und realistischen Werten sowie kleinere Übertreibungen) die mit irgendwelchen "Gigawatt starken selbst gewickelten Spulen und Akkus in Lichtschwertgriffgröße" gefühlt mehr Dampf produzieren als die größten Disconebelmaschinen. 

Wenn ich sowas einatme, vornehmlich auch noch in geschlossenen Räumen, dann kann ich schlicht nicht mehr atmen. Da hilft es auch nicht, es in die andere Richtung zu pusten, die Suppe hängt immer noch minutenlang im Raum. Es fühlt sich als Asthmatiker an als hätte man Wasser in der Lunge. Man bekommt es nicht ausgeatmet, was das generelle Asthmaproblem sowieso auch in "normalen" Umgebungen schon nicht richtig ausatmen zu können noch um ein vielfaches verschlimmert. Rauch stinkt bloß, aber das fühlt sich an als würde man ertrinken.

Also, wenn euch jemand sagt ihr soll es doch bitte mal kurz lassen weil er keine Luft bekommt und gleich erstickt, dann hat das vermutlich seinen Grund. Da braucht man keine Diskussion anfangen weil "ist doch kein Rauch" (vor allem dann nicht, wenn man es noch nicht mal als solchen bezeichnet hat) oder "ist doch harmlos" oder "ist bloß Wasser". Nein, es ist nicht bloß Wasser, sonst würde es nicht aromatisch riechen. Und euer Gegenüber erstickt vielleicht wirklich grade.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Auch ich hab nach knapp 20 Jahren aufgehört und habe in einem Monat meine 2 Jahre voll. Sehne mich ehrlich gesagt auch heute noch ab und an nach einer Zigarette.
Bin aber froh, dass dieses geschleime in den Atemwegen etc nun weg sind, hab jedoch 10 Kilo zugenommen seitdem. Bin auch nicht mehr so kurzatmig, endlich weg von dem Dreck.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

@P2063
Ich bin Dampfer und Astmathiker, ziemlich starker sogar, ich kann ohne Astmahspray im Winter nicht mal vor die Tür.
Wenn ich mit meinen 30W auf 4Volt dampfe dann macht mir das komischer weiße nichts. Übertreibe ich es aber darf ich erstmal um Luft kämpfen.

Aber ich verstehe dich, deshalb dampfe ich nur mit offenem Fenster/im Freien.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich weiss jetzt warum Tabak-Rauchen bei mir gegen Depressionen etc. hilft:
Es unterdrückt sämtliche Gedankengänge bis auf einen der so dahindümpelt, mal unterbrochen etc. - jedesmal wenn ich wieder aufhören wollte überschlug sich mein Gehirn regelrecht mit Gedanken, kein Wunder dass man da zu Tode deprimiert.

Es gibt auch Hoffnung für Tabak-Raucher:
Nächstes Jahr oder so kommt dieses Iqos (?) Tabak-Vaporizer-System heraus mit seinen Röllchen - das System soll 80% weniger Schadstoffe beim Inhalieren erzeugen.

Aber es gibt auch noch etwas sehr Negatives:
Ich las dass nach jeder Zigarette diese Transporthärchen der Schleimhäute der Atemwege für 7 Stunden ausser Gefecht gesetzt sind ... das beunruhigt mich doch sehr!


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es ist wohl auch so, das Nikotin selber gegen Depression helfen kann.


----------



## efdev (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Helfen? 
Nicht eher die Symptome unterdrücken?  

Ich glaube kaum das man Depressionen alleine mit irgendwelchen Drogen bei kommt, mag vielleicht im ersten Moment hilfreich wirken eine Lösung ist es aber bestimmt nur in den wenigsten fällen


----------



## blautemple (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Das ist dann halt das typische bekämpfen der Symptome und nicht der Ursache. Es hilft also kurzfristig, langfristig bringt es aber natürlich nichts...


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich wollte ab heute früh nicht mehr Rauchen versuchshalber 

Als ich nach 2 Stunden in der Küche vor der Spüle Kaffee trank, überfiel mich ein schmerzhaftes sentimentales Gefühl: bald werde ich die Spüle wahrscheinlich nie mehr sehen weil es sein kann dass wir umziehen!

Das war so unangenehm dass ich gleich wieder zur blauen Galoises greifen musste ! Es kann natürlich sein dass es nur die übliche dreitägige Deprimationsphase ist wenn man nichts mehr raucht. Es war jedenfalls nicht schön und könnte ein ernsthaftes Problem darstellen. Die paar Stunden nicht Rauchen waren aber sehr angenehm in der Brust - ich merkte richtig wie gut es der Lunge etc. geht.

Übrigens: kann es sein dass die französischen Kippen weniger Schadstoffe haben wie die amerikanischen ? Wenn ich an einer Camel ziehe habe ich richtig Angst um mein Leben so giftig schlägt die ein im Hals ...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Camel war einer meiner Lieblinge.
Pall Mall war meine Nr 1.

Jetzt ist es Heisenberg, F.U.C.K, Blaubeere und noch ein paar andere.
Seit über 3 Monaten bin ich jetzt rauchfrei. Zigaretten schmecken so Ekelhaft wie schon lange nicht mehr. Alleine der Geruch bringt mich zum würgen.

Hier das Video das mich komplett abgeschreckt hat: (nichts für schwache Nerven):


Spoiler



Your Lungs after 20 Cigarettes! - YouTube


----------



## chewara (5. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

ich rauche jetzt auch seit 25 Tagen nicht mehr. 
Es ist manchmal sehr schwer, und manchmal, wenn ich so andere Raucher sehe, denke ich mir nur so oh mein gott.

Am schwersten ist es nach dem Essen, oder zum Feierabend, also an den Zeiten, in denen man gewöhnlich eine geraucht hatte.

An meinem Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn hat sich bis jetzt nichts verändert.

*meine Gründe:*

 - unser kleiner Sohn (ich habe immer draußen auf dem Balkon geraucht)
 - die umfangreiche und teure Zahnarzt-Behandlung (die sowieso anstand)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Übrigens: kann es sein dass die französischen Kippen weniger Schadstoffe haben wie die amerikanischen ? Wenn ich an einer Camel ziehe habe ich richtig Angst um mein Leben so giftig schlägt die ein im Hals ...



Ganz sicher nicht, es sind nur andere Tabaksorten und Aromen. Selbst zwischen den Deutschen und Originalen gibt es einen etwas anderen Geschmack und mehr " Dampf "


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauch nur noch Franzosen, die schmecken, auch noch nach 10 Stangen.

Den Amis trau ich nicht, die stopfen doch alles rein was grad so im Labor rumliegt und den Absatz fördert.  Außerdem hab ich die alle durch und nach ner Weile schmecken mir die meisten gar nicht mehr. Ausser vlt. die Parliament, aber die Parfümbolzen kriegt man in Germany net, vlt. ist das auch gut so.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Wenn es schmecken soll kannst du doch auch gleich auf nen Dampfer umsteigen


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *



efdev schrieb:


> Wenn es schmecken soll kannst du doch auch gleich auf nen Dampfer umsteigen



Dampfer ? Nö, bei starkem Seegang fühl ich mich nicht wohl.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Du weißt was ich meine  
Wenn es am Geschmack liegt kannst du auch anfangen Liquids zu verdampfen, damit tust du dir und allen anderen vermutlich einen gefallen musst aber eigentlich auf nichts verzichten


----------



## T-Drive (18. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ja, Du magst recht haben. Aber, - wieder zusätzliche Apparaturen, Akku, usw. Schädlich ist es nur geringfügig weniger und außerdem "schmeckt" mir die GeileLoise.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich dachte ich probier mal das IQOS und habs mir gleich mit vielen Heats bestellt.

Leider sind die Heats nicht so doll - das Gerät ist aber superb.
Ich muss die Heats in der geschlossenen Tupperware aufbewahren weil die so stark parfümiert sind.
Sie sind aber recht neutral im Hals und Nikotin haben sie viel - als ich so 10 mal zog wurde mir leicht schwindlig im Kopf.
Als ich mal einen rauhen leicht kranken Hals hatte schmeckten die Heats unerträglich chemisch/künstlich - das zeigt dass da wohl sehr viel Chemie drin steckt.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich habe es letztens nochmal mit einer Aspire Plato E-Dampfe probiert.  Doch die siffte dauernd aus dem Luftloch, daher habe ich sie wieder verkauft denn Rückgabe ging nicht da Hygieneartikel. Mein Glaube in die E-Zig-Industrie war total am Boden da ich im Netz las dass fast alle E-Zigs siffen.

Doch kurz bevor ich aufgeben wollte las ich zufällig auf google dass es neue siff-freie Entwicklungen gibt! Nachdem ich die Plato und auch die Iqos verkauft hatte bestellte ich mir eine Aspire X30 Rover Kit, das hat den siff-sicheren Nautilus X  als Verdampfereinheit nebst einem 30W-Akkuträger.

Und gottseidank: das Ding ist wie ein Geschenk des Himmels 
Kein Siffen, nur feinster milder Dampf - selbst mit dem Erdbeer-Liquid von Red Kiwi dass in der Nautilus Mini noch kratzte.
Ein RÜckschlag gab es als mir der Verdampferkopf nach dem Befüllen absoff. Doch ich machte es wie im youtube-video: Feuerknopf drücken und Kopfüber austropfen lassen. Und sofort kam wieder Dampf raus.

Jetzt kann ich mir diese verteerten 25-Cent-Kippen oft sparen, aber nach dem Essen und unterwegs brauche ich noch normale Kippen.


----------



## efdev (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Du kannst dir auch ein Verdampfer für Kräuter besorgen und den Tabak damit verdampfen dann gewöhnst du dir den Tabak auch ab


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich hatte mir vor nem halben Jahr mal eine Vype E-Zigarette gekauft, um zu schauen, ob ich von normalen Zigaretten wegkomme. Rauche seit 20 Jahren, zuletzt 1,5-2 Schachteln pro Tag. Gesundheitlich bislang zum Glück keine Einschränkungen, Kondition auch halbwegs ok. Aber finanziell störte mich das immer mehr, dennoch schaffte ich es nie länger, als 2-3 Wochen aufzuhören. Und die Zeit war schon schlimm.

Jedenfalls scheiterte mein erster Vesuch mit der Vype, vor rund 6 Wochen dann ein neuer Anlauf.
Seitdem keine normale Zigarette mehr und komischerweise auch gar kein Verlangen danach. Auch nicht auf Partys. Im Gegenteil, für mein Empfinden stinkt Zigarettenrauch jetzt ziemlich eklig.
3 Liquids kosten 5,95€, damit komme ich 5 Tage hin. :Top:

Kam sogar manchmal vor, dass ich morgens vergessen hatte, das Ding zu benutzen. Möchte demnächst dann auf Liquids ohne Nikotin umsteigen und vielleicht geht es dann auch mal ganz ohne den Krempel.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Bin auch vor nen halben Jahr auf E-Zigarette umgestiegen. Hab da 1 Schachtel in 2 Tagen geraucht und  gleich auf Open Draw mit nem SC iPower 80 W (5.000 mAh) mit dabei war ein SMOK TFV 4 Mini bin damit sofort auf 0 Pyros gekommen.

Allerdings macht der SMOK nur Dampf (den reichlich) und jedes Liquid schmeckt leicht metallisch egal mit welchem Verdampfer. Deshalb bin ich auf den Cleito Aspire umgestiegen... der gibt Premium Liquid genug Geschmackentfaltung und schönen dichten Dampf. Mische von Anfang an selbst, das kostet mich pro Füllung (3,5 ml) ca. 43 Cent ohne Aroma mit 5 mg Nikotin und 70/30 VG/PG Verhältnis.

Hab 800 ml bis jetzt verbraucht... und ne Füllung hält mittlerweile 2 Tage. Ob ich die 800 ml 3mg Nikotin Mischung die hier noch steht anfange ist fraglich ... nach 26 Jahren Aktiv Raucher bin selbst erstaunt, wie gut es mir ohne Pyros mittlerweile geht. Wäre ich bloß früher auf die Idee gekommen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Für mich ist es bald zu Ende mit dem Nikotin. Ca 300ml hab ich noch von meiner 3er Base. Danach gibts 0er au mass.


----------



## Jimiblu (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Ich rauche seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr, vorher 8 Jahre geraucht. 
Gelegentlich zu Anlässen wie Sylvester rauche ich gerne Mal nen Zigarillo, aber halt seeehr selten. Also 3 Mal im Jahr oder so. 
Ich hatte auch keine Probleme aufzuhören, ich war es einfach leid, da hab ich mir einfach keine mehr gekauft. Geplant war das nicht, ich wollte es einfach nicht mehr. Und bis jetzt habe ich auch kein Verlangen mehr mir zwischendurch Zigaretten zu holen. Toitoitoi.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Für euch Raucher   *

Es können zwar auch die Coils besser geworden sein (unwahrscheinlich), aber seit ich in einem youtube-Video sah wie man die Watte richtig vortröpfelt halten die Nautilus-Coils mehr als 10ml durch.

Man muss vor dem Einsetzen solange vorne reintröpfeln, bis auch die seitlichen Löcher ganz nass sind. Ausserdem lasse ich den Verdampfer danach noch mindestens eine halbe Stunde stehen bevor ich ihn benutze.


----------

